# Teddy Bears Picnic



## alysonclark

Here we are ladies ,

"Today's the day the Teddy Bears have their picnic"

First of all I want to thank everyone for taking part and making this challenge a success . I never imagined it would take off the way it did .

Special thanks to Gypsycream for all the help and advice she has given over the last month .I couldn't have done it without her . 

I was going to make twin bears but someone beat me to it (EFerg ) ,so my contribution to the challenge is triplets !!

Polar Bear triplets .

Left to Right :- 

Snowflake bear made with Sirdar Boa ,
Snowball bear made with Peterpan Cupcake and 
Snowdrop bear made with Stylecraft Gypsy .

I wanted to show the variation made just by changing the yarn used .


----------



## EFerg

My contribution to the picnic is Hairy Harry. He was made with Kuka Supersoft Fur from Yarn Paradise. US size 4 needles, eyes from www.suncatchereyes.com. Thanks so much to Gypsycream for her wonderful patterns.


----------



## alysonclark

Lucky allyt is away on holiday in Tenerife and has asked me to add her bear . 

Bella Bear ,unknowm eyelash yarn bought at a charity shop


----------



## alysonclark

MzBarnz has also gone away to the beach !!! Lucky lady 

William Bear has been made using Bernat Boucle in grey with black tones .

She says "He is squishy soft .His eye placement seems to give Him a confused expression and I kind of like that lol . Can't wait to make His Sister !!


----------



## Gypsycream

This little boy is actually a Huggable Bear. To ring the changes I knitted his feet paw pads, muzzle and ears in a soft chenille, the rest of him is in Wicked Ostrich Feather yarn by Estella (bought on Ebay). Knitted on 3.5mm needles, 13mm eyes. 

He is now on his way to Spain to give a very dear friend who is suffering from cancer and very big hug


----------



## frankie2963

All of these bears are great and very huggable but my favorite its the one made by alysonclark...I think it is Snowball the one in the middle on your first Pic Alyson...he is really adorable and looks totally cuddly...really wish I could make me one but I can't knit that well yet....one of these days though I will....


----------



## lifeline

Here is my bear. He (she?) is made with Sirdar Snuggly Tiny Tots and a regular dk white. 
I think I should have used a 4ply for the contrast so his nose wasn't so big and make him look like a fox. 
Love all the bears already at the picnic.
He should go off to Australia. He was made for my great niece. I'm not sure I am happy enough for tht to happen.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Lion Brand Fun Fur magenta and white. The pattern is Huggable the ears are Ruby's. US#4 needles. The necklace is an IDIC. It stands for Infinite Diversity in Infinite Combinations. I think that describes the participants and the attendees of the picnic


----------



## Dornar

Two Huggable Bears and 1 Need a Hug bear. All made from Lion Brand Fun Fur. I found that 3 balls was sufficient for me for the Huggable Bears, but I needed 4 balls for the Need a Hug pattern. Somehow my bodies got bigger. I have another Need a Hug bear coming using the Sandstone color fur. His name will be Miele Orso (Honey Bear).


----------



## nightflutter

I have two additions to the Teddy Bear's Picnic. Both of my bears are from Gypsycream's Huggable Bear pattern. My first bear is made using Simply Soft yarn by Caron, in the color of Bone, and size 8 needles. Not she is very tall, and was my present for my Mom on Mother's Day.  Her nose is embroidered on with embroidery thread, and the pads of her feet are felt. Her eyes are safety eyes from Jo Anne's, and I knitted her a simple scarf as well. 

My second bear was just finished this evening, and I chose to use some of my complimentary quilting material on her feet. Her nose and muzzle have some satin stitch embroidery. Her safety eyes are from Jo Anne's. My sister has already put her bid in for what she terms "the Rasta bear"  

A super big thanks to Gypsycream, and all of her patient help for those of us who have been creating the bears.


----------



## blackat99

These 5 Bears are of the Huggable and Pocket Bear variety, The 2 Huggable ones are in a Chenille and the other a Lincaft Entice (Local Brand) knitted with 3.25 mm needles. The Pocket Bears - the one is an Eyelash wool, the other from Donated wool - brand unkown. The small Pocket Bear had a premature Birth so is very small and has poor vision due to the oxygen given at birth Lol!! These 5 are off to a Charity! Thanks to Gypsycream for her wonderful patterns, we love them!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Grammax8

Coco and friends waiting for the party...all Huggable pattern.


----------



## birsss

Mr. Sparkles: Moda Vera " Tinka" 15mm eyes.
Huggable Bears: Moda Vera "Flurry & Wisp" 12mm eyes.
All three bears knitted on 3.75mm needles.


----------



## errjan46

They are all just beautiful, who could not love a TEDDY BEARS PICNIC


----------



## Carolyn Gay

Here is my contribution - Petra Bear here for the picnic - made in Lincraft All-sorts. Had a bit of a problem as there was no batch number on the balls and some knit up thicker than others and in a slightly different shade. Still, managed to work with that and reasonably happy with the result. Great pattern - thanks Gypsycream for the clear instructions.


----------



## davidsgrandma

My huggable bear. It is made from Vesper Super Soft Baby Double Knitting - Sirdar Snowflake look-a-like. I don't usually knit things that are fiddly to sew but decided to have a go after all the activity on the forum and so bought some less expensive (!) yarn. As soon as I had made and stuffed his head I loved him. He is not as fancy as some but my grandsons will love him - need to make at least two more so that they can all have one. Thanks Alysonclark for this fun day and thanks Gypsycream for the lovely pattern.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Oh no I am having problems getting a picture to come up.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I made it. I got the right picture up. 
Thank you Alyson for getting us together and thank you Gypsycream for the wonderful patterns. 
Time to go back to bed it is now 4:16 am in New York. I have dreamed all night I could join in the picnic with my Bear Family..


----------



## Beebee

Just love the way you have dressed them - such character.


----------



## donutgal55

Three Furry Bears made with Lion Brand Fun Fur and Jack is made with Bernat Boas Eyelash yarn. Eyes and Noses from Joanne's. All 4 are the Need A Hug Bear by Gypsycream, Thank you so much for a great pattern.


----------



## kareo

This is my "Need A Hug" bear. He is knit with Caron Super Soft in "grape" and ICE long eyelash in "rainbow"


----------



## needlelark

My Huggable bears for the Great Picnic! Penelope Purple and GreyTed the First made from Paton's Whisper on 3.75 needles, and Stripes made in Adriafil's KnitCol trends. Thank you Gypsycream and Alyson


----------



## laura1964

super bears i am so glad i dont have to judge them! such different bears using all the lovely yarns different textures colours patterns expressions well done all


----------



## Grandma val

My first bear is BEN he is made from combining two yarn 
Sirdar reflections and DK he is 19ins tall and very squidgy Next is Louie made from Stylecraft eyelash.
Then we have Panther named because he looks more liken the pink panther than a bear.
I will be very proud of myself if these photos end up on the right page I have just deleted them from another page.


----------



## lynnecoop

This is my contribution to the Teddy Bears Picnic....one Huggable and one Need a Hug bear. Both are knitted in Sirdar Eskimo yarn but the blue one I used the "wrong" side of the stocking stitch which is fluffier. Can't decide which I like best.


----------



## Whitwillhands

Hello My name is Hope in honour of my family battling with Cancer. I am made with acrylic double knit wool and filled with love.


----------



## Floozie

Wow, while I have bought the patterns from Gypsycream I have a back log of knitting needed to be finished for imminent births and the older brothers or sisters of same so I have yet to get around to knitting with them.
These all have given me true inspiration and how grand to have Gypsycream and her patterns.
Thank you all for all the different types of yarn and expressions a wonder to behold!


----------



## Grandma val

FAB Alyson but my favorite is the eyelash one WELL DONE X


----------



## celticmiss

Thanks Gypsycream. Knitted on 3.25 needles my first pocket bear using Sirdar Snuggly Snowflake/Users/andy/Downloads/attachments_2012_05_31/photo 2.JPG


----------



## Hendrika

Thank you Alyson for putting this together and thank you Pat (aka Gypsycream) for your wonderful pattern. I know how I am going to be spending my day.

Here are my invitees:

Roxanne and Ming-Ling.

I used Red Heart Foxy, Phentex Eyelash and Bernat Satin.


----------



## mco217

Here is my one lone bear. Good thing there is a picnic or he would be very lonely as I only had time to make one so far. His name is "HUGO" and is made from Lion Brand Barley Yarn with Buff Fleck accents. After the picnic he will become the mascot of my new car as he sure looks cute strapped in the rear middle seatbelt.


----------



## blackat99

Message deleted.


----------



## whitewitch

This is the whole family and have been knitted with various eyelash and soft fur yarns from Turkey.


----------



## jeannietta

Seven of my bears are attending. The two long fur bears were done in Paton's Moxie. The short haired brown bear was done in Bernat Boa. The green and lavender bears were done in S. Charles Micio and the white bear was done in Plymouth Furlauro. The purple and grey bear was done in Moda Dea Dream. All are Need A Hug Bears on a size 4 needle.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Here is my Fuzzy Wuzzy. I made him in one day from yarn bought at Big Lots. He is 9 inches tall.


----------



## pipersdaughter

the first 4 huggable bears - the pattern is just so enjoyable to knit. I have another SIX in production lol


----------



## gloxsk8

I love your bears. I really want to make one but I always have trouble with instructions. Would love to talk to you about them.
Missed you at Smiley's.
Beth


----------



## Schoeneckwren

BUBBLEGUM is trying to get into the sugar cannister again. 4 skeins Valerie Ombre (Size 5 yarn) Herrshner's online, size 4 needle.


----------



## Katsch

Here is my teddy "Baby Joey". He has overturned his picnic basket. He is the huggable bear pattern made with Festival Eyelash and done on 3.25mm needles. 

I understood instantly the attraction as soon as I added his eyes. It was love at first site.


----------



## Granny8

Here they are.... Mistache Red for the big guy and Fancy for his toy teddy. No names yet...


----------



## Knitter forever

They are all beautiful,but it doesnt look like all the bears are shown.they are all gorgeous,I want to make mi e now.


----------



## akeehn

My contribution to the picnic. Need a Hug & Huggable.
No names yet. Will be making more.


----------



## Helgajr1

here is my bear family,knitted with LION brand "homespun"
and Bernat "pipsqueak" the latecomer is FIRE CRACKER,he is made with Lion brand " fun fur"


----------



## Patti110654

This is Tess. . . and she's hoping to meet a cute guy at the picnic. . . she was made on size 4 circulars with Stylecraft Eskimo eyelash yarn. She is the first of many I believe, so fun to do.


----------



## cbunch

Thank you so munch for this challenge...Blue Bear aka Richard is made from stash yarn...


----------



## Windbeam

Here I am to join the picnic!


----------



## 1artist

They do get addictive, my pattern is called the Standard bear (is that the Huggable) anyway, here is Oreo in tan and brown Debbie Bliss Astrkhan (boucle like) and Claret Wino, in Linie123 Teddy (which I thought was appropriate, until I saw the thickness of the yarn. I had to adjust the pattern no. of stitches and row to keep her from become Gargantua.


----------



## vegasmeme

Here is my Huggable and Pocket Bear. Huggable made with Sensations Angel Hair and Pocket Bear made with Bernat Eyelash.


----------



## Patti110654

awww Blue Bear is so darn cute. . .I didn't get to make the sweater yet for my girl Tess, but plan to do that next. Aren't they all just the cutest darn things.

Patti Price


----------



## Miss Jeanne

This has been so much fun, making the bears and seeing the bears everyone else has made. They are all so lovely and different.


----------



## charbuechner

These are all so cute..Here is Henry he went to live with a friend of mine who recently lost her sister to cancer...He really needed a hug from her......He is made of Lion Brand Fun Fur on US#6 needles..


----------



## Pat lamb

this is my first bear. His name is Yankee Doodle Bear born on Memorial Day to honor all Veterans.


----------



## gagirl197202

I love all of them.They all look great. I am so scared to even try.


----------



## sugar312

Found you hope I'm in the right place now eyelash yarn mowed with baby yarn on 3mm needles


----------



## Deb-Babbles

gagirl197202 said:


> I love all of them.They all look great. I am so scared to even try.


Do not be scared. Remember FEAR is just False Evidence Appearing Real. It is the best pattern I have ever worked on for a toy. Plus you have lots and lots of support to go with it. I am sure you will be very happy once you finish.


----------



## KarenJo

Fun fur;us#3, embroidered nose...Happy to be here


----------



## grammacat

Meet Rainbow Brite - Her eyes did not arrive but she did not want to miss the picnic, so we gave her sunglasses and a cane.


----------



## needlelark

gagirl197202 said:


> I love all of them.They all look great. I am so scared to even try.


Please don't be scared...Gypsycream's pattern is easy to follow...and I had lots of help and encouragement, from KP people  :-D


----------



## Jill2

This is Mikey and he definitely needs a hug!!

He was made with Red Heart Fun Fur using gypsycream Need-a-hug bear pattern.
Contrasting yarn is Vanna's Choice.
His eyes are 14mm black from laboursoflove.com item #AEYE
His eye lids were also purchased there, Item #PEL

I had finished his head prior to gypsycream posting her wonderful assembly instructions and did not pull his snout as tight as I probably should have, but love him just the same!

Thank you Pat for such a great pattern, and thank you Alyson for hosting the Teddy Bears picnic!!! Too much fun!!

P.S.....Mikey has a sister, but she is not quite assembled....will post her when finished.


----------



## lawrencji

Well Done Everyone!!! 
I wish I had been able to find the time to join the picnic.


----------



## Zelana

My bears are all made from Fancy That feather yarn with 3.25mm dpns.


----------



## Ronie

This is Andre he gets his name from the yarn I used, it came from France and because he is 18" tall sitting down.. I used size 9 needles and I made him a scarf but it didn't make it into the pictures... He is thrilled to have been invited to the pic nic..


----------



## LindY G

I don't knit so my contribution is crocheted. Made it up as I crocheted along. She belongs to my daughter, Lindy Lou, who named HER bear Pinky Lou (lol..cute huh). Pinky Lou is made with Ice Long Eyelash yarn & a small amount of Redheart super-saver yarn for the ears. Green Suncatcher safety eyes.


----------



## lulu11

hi
here is my bear made from yarn i found at the dollar store


----------



## MimiPat

I posted this in another spot but my bear and I really want to be part of the picnic. He (I think it is a he) is made from Sensations Red Multi Angel Hair with a size 3 needle, very soft! I just finished last night.


----------



## lulu11

they are the right side in my file i do not know how to turn the picture on there sorry


----------



## oma lisa

Cubby Bear ~ My First Ever Bear 

He is made with Lion Brand fun fur. I used nearly every bit of 3 skeins, totaling about 190 yards. Size 3 straight needles.

A big bear hug to Alyson & GypsyCream, for their inspiration and instruction. I couldn't have done it without you both!!

Lisa


----------



## CrochetyLady

Mom hugable bear is made with a chenille by Paton's called Bohemian, as is No.1 son, No.2 son (who has Mom's eyes, changed from the earlier zombie blue!) is made from Bernat eyelash and cool cotton held together. The kids are from the pocket bear pattern. Mom's feet are wearing boots made from Lion Brand Homespun


----------



## Quincy's Mom

Meet Smurfy the huggable bear! He's made with Red Heart Shimmer yarn. (Can you guess how he got the name "Smurfy"?)


----------



## Rachaelknits

I'm a newbie here and an arctophile and so I was delighted to see all of the beautiful knitted bears! What variety and what cuteness.


----------



## SuzieQ

Every Teddy Bear is adorable! I love how you used the three different yarns. Thanks so much! Wonderful job!

Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## marlysweary

Growing up in Chicago in the 1940s and 1950s, we would listen to a radio serial about a cinnamon bear every Christmas. This fellow reminds me of that cinnamon bear. He was made with the recommended 3.5 mm needles (US size 4), but since I knit loosely, he ended up 18 inches long and 12 inches tall when seated. For this reason, I opted to use 18 mm eyes and increased the ear cast on to 15 stitches. He also used 4 balls of 50 gram Ice eyelash yarn instead of 3. The contrast yarn was a beige worsted weight yarn from my stash. Next I plan to dress him in one of Gypsycream's sweaters, using team colors for the Chicago Cubs baseball team and the Chicago Bears football team.


----------



## SuzieQ

WOW! Now, this is a "Hairy" Teddy! Fantastic! Thanks for sharing the yarn, etc. you used. I think I'll make one of these! Love the others too! 

Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## SuzieQ

BEAUTIFUL! Love the sweater too!!!


Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## saftshe

Here's my first Bear made from Lion Brand Organic Cotton, I added moveable joints. Waiting for my Suncatcher eyes to come before I start my second one.Thanks to alysonclark for creating this thread and of course to Gypsycream for creating so wonderful,easy to follow patterns which without none of our wonderful bears would be here!


----------



## SuzieQ

William Bear looks so stately and wise!! Great job! 

Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## SuzieQ

AWWWWW...........I know he'll bring a smile and comfort to this person with cancer. I will pray for total healing.

Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## cgcharles

Here are my Teddies. The white and yellow bears are Lion Fun Fur with scrap worsted. The pink bear is Gala Snowflake. The turguoise bear is Sensations Boucle and the multi color is Lion brand Boa. The worsted is all scrap yarn from my stash. All the eyes were purchased at a rummage sale. Found a whole bag full of assorted sizes and colors.


----------



## SuzieQ

Very sweet bear! I love how you posed her. Every Teddy Bear is special and will bring joy, especially to a child. They see the world as being happy, beautiful, loving and fun. 

Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## sandrap

This is Booful Bear. He was made with eyelash yarn that I had given me. I didn't have enough for the sewing up but he is so forgiving and I found another yarn to blend in.


----------



## SuzieQ

Fantastic! What a great idea to use the colors you used and in the way you used them! This could also look like a Panda Bear by using black and white. 

Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## SuzieQ

These Teddy's are soooooooooo cute! Love the colors and the names you have given them. 

Be blessed,
Susan :-D


----------



## jayne6666

bear #2
not quite done, still have to sew together and detail


----------



## Janet.Sar

'Going for Gold' Patriotic Bear.
Need-a-Hug bear made from golden yellow Eyelash Feather yarn and plain DK. Sorry - but I couldn't make him look grumpy - he just wouldn't do it!


----------



## SuzieQ

Well, I must say that I love ALL the Teddy Bears that were made and so I'll go on record and say that everyone did a fantastic job! Thanks so much for sharing and inspiring.

Be blessed,
Susan


----------



## Pamk

Here is my first bear. I don't think he turned out so great. I knitted using size 3 DPN's (except the ears) using Caron Kelly Green 4 ply acrylic. The gold in the scarf is knit with the Caron green and Red Heart super saver in Gold. The arms seem short, one leg is turned in, his head is crooked. His proportions seem off to me. LOL His name is Lombardi (after Vince Lombardi of the Green Bay Packers) and he is for my grandson. An early Christmas present. 3 more to go  Thanks Gypsycream and Alyson for putting this together and all the help. He is the Huggable Bear pattern.


----------



## hulawho

So after seeing all of the super-cute bears I decided I need to make a bear.... My husband told me that they could be Christmas gifts for the friends and family... I just purchased the pattern and will hit up Hobby Lobby on my way home from lunch to get some Fun Fur... Hopefully the birthing process will begin this afternoon! I'm so excited!

And a huge, super thanks for having a Teddy Bears Picnic on my birthday! :lol: :roll:


----------



## jenuyne

so how do you add them on here


----------



## Pamk

jenuyne said:


> so how do you add them on here


After you post, you will find a place at the bottom of your post to add attachments. That's how you do it. Post your words first, send, then add attachment.


----------



## Dreamfli

Here is my pocket bear, will try the larger size when I can get the pattern. Ice Yarn Candy Pink. size #us 2

Little friend didn't like the picture taking!


----------



## OMgirl

Here's Rosey...









Body is Lion Brand Yarn Fun Fur - Confetti...
Paws, muzzle, ears are Bernat Baby Softee - Pink Rose
US size 3 needles


----------



## edgemanak

Here is my Huggable Bear.


----------



## ladystarshine

posting mine agauin because he wants to go to the picnic also. Made with sirdar funky fur. I think he looks like a Benjamin. Benjamin wants to show off his joints


----------



## ladystarshine

I am reposting because Baenjamin wants to go to the picnic and show off his joints, what a guy!!!!


----------



## lynnek

My Huggable bear made with stash yarn and 3.25 needles. Thank you Gypsyqueen and Alyson for the enjoyable project.


----------



## chithesaluki

Introducing Chip from Chippenham, who sends much love & many thanks to Gypsy Cream & Alyson for all their hard work, also He wants to say Hi to all the other handsome boys & pretty girl bears he's seen on here recently. Chloe


----------



## Mwoodard

help apple will not let me post my pictures..please pm me if you know how to post pictures from an iPad or apple lap top


----------



## butterweed

I'm still working on mine but here's his head.


----------



## cbunch

opps ...


----------



## Sassycrafty1

OMG!!!!!! Ladies, You all did such a wonderful job on them I love them all. Now I am going to have to knit one up myself. I like the idea of the Teddy Bear Picnic for all to show off their beautiful work. Well done Ladies.
Thank you Gpysycream for such a wonderful pattern.


----------



## CARABELLA

Ladies you have done an amazing job, every bear is sooooooooooooo cute love them all.


----------



## Mwoodard

Here are my bears. the pink one is made out of 
bernat boa yarn and the yellow one is golden yellow feather yarn..They have a sister on the way she will be made out of purple boa. They all are going to California to my great nieces.


----------



## sam07671

Oh I am so loving seeing all these beautiful bears at their picnic. They all look like they are having so much fun. I love the variety of colors also.


----------



## gramspad

I have just the guy (bear!) for her. He's looking for a partner.


----------



## sam07671

davidsgrandma said:


> My huggable bear. It is made from Vesper Super Soft Baby Double Knitting - Sirdar Snowflake look-a-like. I don't usually knit things that are fiddly to sew but decided to have a go after all the activity on the forum and so bought some less expensive (!) yarn. As soon as I had made and stuffed his head I loved him. He is not as fancy as some but my grandsons will love him - need to make at least two more so that they can all have one. Thanks Alysonclark for this fun day and thanks Gypsycream for the lovely pattern.


Oh I love him. He looks so huggable loveable


----------



## SIML

Here is my first effort ever! Haven't had time to embroider eyes and nose yet. Made him with sz 4 needles and Gedifra Distrato Blues yarn.


----------



## butterweed

I'm still working on mine but here is a pic of his little head. I've done the body and one leg so 2 arms & one leg to go. I stitched pipe cleaners into his ears so they would be more flexible and I plan to at a flower like the one someone else did.

Robin in MA


----------



## lrc19

Chardonnay is knit with LionBrand Velvet Spun.

Merlot is made with a strand of Cascade Yarn Kin Seta in pink mohair along with a strand of Bernat Baby Coordinates in white.

Bailey has not been born yet. She only has a body and part of her head at this time. She is being made of Marrakech Eyelash Yarn in brown.


----------



## gramspad

Love your bear and your venue


----------



## helenlou

Dottie and Her Duck

My bear is made from Homespun and is 15" tall. The duck was a free pattern from the internet. I crocheted the dress a while ago and wasn't happy with it, but it seems to fit the bear.


----------



## Rossi

Whitwillhands said:


> Hello My name is Hope in honour of my family battling with Cancer. I am made with acrylic double knit wool and filled with love.


Hope is magical. I do hope she brings much happiness and better health for you and your family.

love Judy


----------



## DonnieK

Chocolate Kisses apoligizes for being so late but she went to the wrong park. She met some really nice people there and some pretty bears too, but she wanted to see you all. She is created in JoAnn Sensation Frothy yarn with #3 American size needles. She is so happy to finally be here.


----------



## Rossi

helenlou said:


> Dottie and Her Duck
> 
> My bear is made from Homespun and is 15" tall. The duck was a free pattern from the internet. I crocheted the dress a while ago and wasn't happy with it, but it seems to fit the bear.


I love Dottie, she looks so worried, I would love to give her a big hug. Is she worried that there will not be enough food left for her at the picnic?


----------



## Rossi

Thank you all for posting pictures of your wonderful bears, love each and every one of them. I hope they enjoy the picnic and there is plenty of honey to go round


----------



## khoek38

Here is my contribution to the picnic. He was made with Bernat Boa in blue/grey. So much fun to make, thanks for the pattern Gypsycream.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

OUTSTANDING bears everyone !!! U should all be proud !!! Im still working on mine,,cant wait to see the personality that emerges when i finish her!! Again OUTSTANDING !!!


----------



## Gale from Oregon

What a wonderful Bear picnic ! I wish my little guy was finished, but will post later ~~ Hope mine will turn out as special as each of your have ! GypsyCream your heart must be overflowing with all the Bear Love in one place !!! You have done yourself proud!!


----------



## khoek38

Sorry, for some reason it won't let me upload. When I hit s end my file disapears.. He is cute though


----------



## sugar312

Awww guess he's just shy


----------



## rosiebear

My daughter Susan, aka Animal Lover and I during our every "Wednesday & Sunday Get-togethers" made our bears. Lots of frustation in the beginning using eyelash for the first time, but very happy with the results. We used Fiesta eyelash.


----------



## junel

Really, really lovely bears.... I love them all.... wish I could do as well.


----------



## spidietoes

No name yet but made from Bernat Soft Boucle,size us 5 needles(probable should have been size 4) and 15 mm eyes.


----------



## junel

They are both adorable!


----------



## animal lover

My mom and I decided to make these bears when we got together on Wednesday and Sundays. Of course we worked on them during the week too. We used Festival Mix Fiber brand eyelash. Maaan, I thought I was going to pull my hair out. I guess I had to get use to the yarn because it was the first time ever using it. I managed to finish "Scruffy" and I just LOVE him.  . I never thought in a million years I say " I'm going to make another bear in eyelash". I'm almost finished making my friend one for Christmas. For my second bear I'm using Lion Brand fun fur. I think it comes out thicker and for some reason it seems easier to use. I think I'm hooked on Bears!!


----------



## Grandma val

helenlou She looks very serious I think Its the eyebrows. Love her


----------



## nanafitz

Haven't finished mine yet. One leg to go. Making in purple Fun Fur and is so soft. I really love looking at all the different bears and have many ideas for future bears.


----------



## Knitter forever

I think everyone did a great job,I cannt wait to put mi e together. Great job people.


----------



## helenlou

Beautiful panda. Nice idea.



Hendrika said:


> Thank you Alyson for putting this together and thank you Pat (aka Gypsycream) for your wonderful pattern. I know how I am going to be spending my day.
> 
> Here are my invitees:
> 
> Roxanne and Ming-Ling.
> 
> I used Red Heart Foxy, Phentex Eyelash and Bernat Satin.


----------



## Mrs ruminant

My Bear made from sirdar snowflake his hoodie is from some yarn in my swap parcel he's definitley a boy all my grandchildren are boys lol


----------



## rosiebear

He's a sweetheart, love his eyes, very different, where did you get them?
rosiebear


----------



## knitchic

My first attempt. Thanks gypsycream!


----------



## FrannyGrace

Here are my "Beary Best Friends" bears. Brown one out of Caron Simply Soft & Taupe one out of Lion Brand Fun Fur.


----------



## Kat222

I had posted mine on his own but he wanted to join the picnic as well so here he is. He was knitted in feathers and is a hiuggable bear. He is sitting on my desk at work and everyone who goes past gives him a hug. He will definetly be getting a friend soon.


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, chithesaluki;

LOVE your bear!!! What is the yarn and needle size you used? Also, where did you buy your eyes and nose? Thanks so much for sharing.

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, Kat222;

Love your bear too!!! Would you share the type of yarn, needle size and where you found the eyes and nose you used? The color of yarn is so cheerful and it is the color this year in the fashion industry!! 

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, FrannyGrace;

AWWWWW.....how darling are your bears? So cute!!

They look so human the way you have posed them. Nice photo, too!

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, knitchic;

Your bear is darling! I love the hoody! They can look so human sometimes. Thanks for sharing.

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671

animal lover said:


> My mom and I decided to make these bears when we got together on Wednesday and Sundays. Of course we worked on them during the week too. We used Festival Mix Fiber brand eyelash. Maaan, I thought I was going to pull my hair out. I guess I had to get use to the yarn because it was the first time ever using it. I managed to finish "Scruffy" and I just LOVE him.  . I never thought in a million years I say " I'm going to make another bear in eyelash". I'm almost finished making my friend one for Christmas. For my second bear I'm using Lion Brand fun fur. I think it comes out thicker and for some reason it seems easier to use. I think I'm hooked on Bears!!


Welll Hello There Scruffy and friend. Pleased to meet you. Glad you were able to join the others for the picnic. You and your friend are mighty fine looking bears indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## animal lover

Why thank you kindly.


----------



## SuzieQ

Please know, everyone...that you all did a terrific job on your precious bears. I am so inspired and thank you all. A special thanks to Gypsycream for the pattern. You must feel so blessed when looking at all these bears.

Blessings to all,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671

SuzieQ said:


> Please know, everyone...that you all did a terrific job on your precious bears. I am so inspired and thank you all. A special thanks to Gypsycream for the pattern. You must feel so blessed when looking at all these bears.
> 
> Blessings to all,
> Susan :thumbup:


After seeing the diffrent types and diffrent yarns used I am most diffenty going to buy a pattern soon and get going on making 1. I got a few ideas just looking at these. Manificent work. Love them all!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn Rose

Posting my picture again as not sure if I put him in the right place.


----------



## KarenJo

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> OUTSTANDING bears everyone !!! U should all be proud !!! Im still working on mine,,cant wait to see the personality that emerges when i finish her!! Again OUTSTANDING !!!


 You will be amazed at how, all of a sudden, it's a bear!!! Enjoy the process


----------



## Karoy

Meet Funny Face.


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, OMgirl;

Love your bear! The yarn color is so cheerful and so are the blue eyes! Wonderful job!

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, Karoy;

AWWW....Funny Face is darling! 

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, Carolyn Rose;

Now, Honey Bear looks as though he is going to speak any moment! He looks so soft and snuggly too. Lovely job!

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## Kat222

Thanks Suzie
The yarn and eyes and nose were all bought at Spotlight (I don't know if you have one over there) and he was knitted on 3.75 cm needles


----------



## Retiredinpa

Here's Dougie! I named him after my brother who had a brown teddy as a child. He was done with Lion Brand Fun Fur and size 6 needles. Loved putting him together. Thank you to Pat for her wonderful pattern. Dougie is the first of many.


----------



## Patty Sutter

I had to look at all 10 pages! You all have made such beautiful bears! I an sooooo impressed.
Patty


----------



## SuzieQ

Hi, Retiredinpa;

Dougie is adorable! He looks an "Old Soul". Maybe he came back through your talent and imagination to bring a smile to Doug's and your face, once again. Who knows!

I love this bear!

Blessings,
Susan :thumbup:


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Wally-the-bear said:


> Here is my Fuzzy Wuzzy. I made him in one day from yarn bought at Big Lots. He is 9 inches tall.


Fuzzy Wuzzy with his bear friend Slim Jim. He was created today wit Sock-yarn. He is 6 inches tall.


----------



## love to knit

They are all soooooo! cute


----------



## Linday

Meet Vincent van Gogh. He is made from Lion Brand Fun Fur held with Paton's Astra. His eyes are from Suncatcher Craft Eyes and they arrived at 4:30 this afternoon. He is named Vincent because I need about 2 yds more of Fun Fur to make his left ear but I didn't want him to miss the picnic. He is an artsy bear who can use his talent to make paintings of the picnic.


----------



## camplaffalot

BRAVO EVERYONE! Your bears are just magnificent! I can hardly wait to get home (we are visiting family in our RV) and start my bear!


----------



## AudreyD

Here's my first bear, Bluebeary. Cannot wait to finish my second bear and then experiment with different yarns. These are so much fun to make. Many thanks to the creator and all the help in making the bears. ~~ Audrey


----------



## koalamely

All the bears are adorable!


----------



## daleech

Well here is my addition of bears.
The big one is made from Lion brand suede, #2 from yellow Peter Pan Darling,#3 pocket bear 
Bernat Yarn,#4 pocket bear was fun fur


----------



## daleech

trying this again. for some reason the pictures didn't post.
Daleech


----------



## gramspad

i decided to name her Frosty. She's a Huggable Bear and made from Yarn Bee Infatuation, color porcelain. I used size 7 needles. She measures 21'" from the top of her head to her toes. She is very soft and cuddly.


----------



## Carolyn Rose

Very cute.Add a paint tray & brush & never mind the 2nd ear


----------



## gramspad

To retiredinpa....your Dougie is adorable and the venue perfect. What a sweet guy. You have inspired me to make a brown bear.


----------



## yogandi

Here are my bears.First one is Maci he was created fro Lion Brand Fun Fur with 3.25 needles and is going to Travel to Hungary to be with my mom. Second one is Freezy the polar bear knitted with Bernat Boa and he is going to be the gift for my friend. Third one is Biggy also Boa yarn and he is going to Upstate as a present for a little girl.


----------



## pollyana

My bears are going to be late. The two went out tonight, dinner and a movie. When they return I'll post a pic. All the bears are awesome. This was fun to do. Thank you so very much to every one for sharing.


----------



## pollyana

She is so cute, look the look.


----------



## ceciliavillabona

My first bear ever, not the last one by all means, I used Cloudsoft Village Yarn and 3.75 mm needdles, suncatcher eyes.

Not sure I can get his picture in here :hunf:


----------



## mtalmage

My little teddy had to miss the picnic as she has no eyes yet. :-(
She didn't want to come until she could see everyone herself. 

I got an email today from Glassy eyes that the eyes I ordered yesterday have been shipped. I ordered some from Suncatcher about 10 days ago and haven't heard boo from them. I believe we have overwhelmed them with orders!! 

So my little bear will be on here soon. Love everyone else's bears. And I especially love seeing what yarns will work and make wonderful bears. I can see that most yarns make wonderful bears.


----------



## wildwood42

Thank you so much for the Teddy Bears Picnic, it was so much fun, seeing how so many people joined in. All the different bears!
I put my bear on earlier today, and didn't know how to transfer it today to this thread.
Barbara


----------



## Betty White

My huggable bear is so made at me for missing the picnic, but did not have her stuffing finished and couldn't make her nose look right, This was so much fun. Almost like watching a baby being born! I will post her picture later this week and start on my next one. Alyson, you had a GREAT idea planning a picnic. The pictures are all awesome. Gypsycream, thanks for your patterns. The bears are beautiful.
Betty


----------



## OzzieTopaz

I am afraid I didnt put my bear into the right place for the picnic ... what do i do, where do i go to. Silly me i've missed something.


----------



## parrotdragon

the twins are made from Moda Vera Jazz, Alastair is made using Moda Vera Flurry.


----------



## caroltalbot

Here are my new grandsons two bears. 
The first has no name, and was knitted with something really old from my stash as a practice. He came out much better than expected and the patterns fell exactly in the right places! 
The second is Minstral after my very first dog and he was made from a black and white eyelash yarn from ice yarns.....great to work with. I had none of the problems that others have experienced


----------



## Gypsycream

caroltalbot said:


> Here are my new grandsons two bears.
> The first has no name, and was knitted with something really old from my stash as a practice. He came out much better than expected and the patterns fell exactly in the right places!
> The second is Minstral after my very first dog and he was made from a black and white eyelash yarn from ice yarns.....great to work with. I had none of the problems that others have experienced


Can't see your bears


----------



## caroltalbot

caroltalbot said:


> Here are my new grandsons two bears.
> The first has no name, and was knitted with something really old from my stash as a practice. He came out much better than expected and the patterns fell exactly in the right places!
> The second is Minstral after my very first dog and he was made from a black and white eyelash yarn from ice yarns.....great to work with. I had none of the problems that others have experienced


Oh dear I am also having trouble posting pictures from my iPad.......break out the laptop!!!!


----------



## caroltalbot

caroltalbot said:


> caroltalbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new grandsons two bears.
> The first has no name, and was knitted with something really old from my stash as a practice. He came out much better than expected and the patterns fell exactly in the right places!
> The second is Minstral after my very first dog and he was made from a black and white eyelash yarn from ice yarns.....great to work with. I had none of the problems that others have experienced
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear I am also having trouble posting pictures from my iPad.......break out the laptop!!!!
Click to expand...

Right lets try again.......


----------



## grandmas hands

What a joyful event. You all have made my day, no.. week! Just think how... strands of yarn have bound a group of wonderful and creative people together. You all have big hearts that are filled with love. Your bear creations pop off the screen and scream talent and and kindness. Let me tell you..."I feel like I have been hugged"! Thank you.


----------



## nanabanana

I've been away for a while, so this is my first look at your wonderful teddies.
Well done, I haven't found yet when it started but will try to add one as soon as possible. x


----------



## TabathaJoy

Here is my bear.Her name is Cuddles.I gave her to my daughter who has just graduated from college.


----------



## alysonclark

It all started on 1st May when I had an idea and "Bear Challenge "was launched .

After 4 weeks of tooing and froing and knitting and cursing .The "Teddy Bears Picnic " is the grand finale .The place to show off your projects .

New bears can be added at any time .


----------



## freubs

Ooooh all these bears are lovely. I hope they love there picnic


----------



## cpreston1

your teddy bears are great very pleased so many love knitting bears and your picnic went well


----------



## KateB

The first bear is called'Scruffy', because even with his striped vest he didn't look any smarter! He's made using Stylecraft Eskimo yarn and 3mm needles and he's about 9 inches tall.
The second is Desmond (no idea why, he just looks like a Desmond to me!) and he's the same wool, but I used 2 strands together and 4mm needles, so he's about 12 inches high, sitting down. 
I've really enjoyed making these bears - thank you Pat! ( and Alyson):thumbup: - and am now making a Need a Hug bear.


----------



## gillian lorraine

I am amazed!!!!every teddy is different!---they all have a personality, however the one thing they all have in common they were all made with LOVE, congrats to all of you and thank you from a non bear maker for all the pictures


----------



## fludzbug

This is Sweet Bella. She is made with Caron's Simply Soft and a lot of love!

Jan


----------



## tesorrell

You all have done a beautiful job!
"parrotdragon" I especially love the color of your twins!


----------



## Janet.Sar

Has anyone counted up the number of bears yet?

And may I take this opportunity to thank Gypsycream once more for her wonderful patterns - which have inspired so many knitters to 'have a go' - even those who have never attempted a bear before.
A great international project !!!


----------



## Rhodidodi

Here is my wee bear, Bertie who is coming to the picnic. He was knitted with Stylecraft Eskimo yarn which I have had lying about for a long, long time just waiting for the right pattern! Big thanks to Pat and Alyson for your organisation of this event. xx


----------



## OzzieTopaz

Here is Violet and she has come to join the picnic,I messed up sending her yesterday so she is a bit late. She is made from unknown feathers purple sparkle wool.
So many lovely bears from Gypsycreams easy pattern.


----------



## BellaNina

welcome to the picnic..Violet will be off to Canada soon.


----------



## Irene Kidney

What a gorgeous lot of bears, well done everyone, sorry not a toy knitter.


----------



## scrumbler2011

. . . wait for us! 
Here are my 3 heading to THE very special picnic of the year ! ! ! from Australia (first day of winter today). 
Perhaps Queen Elizabeth with drop in on the picnic as part of her celebration !


----------



## annematilda

Here is Thomas bear. Made with Moda Vera Jazz.


----------



## tikeur

They are all just beautiful BRAVO


----------



## sbel3555

Absolutely Adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaineKnitter

Three cheers for all the talented bear makers! Well done!


----------



## melaniew

Chocolate doesn't want to miss the picnic


----------



## roseknit

I posted mine yesterday, but what a wonderful collection, what's next


----------



## ntompkins

Thank you so much for the teddy bear picnic. They are all so cute.


----------



## HoneyOink

Guys...they are absolutely beautiful...I can't believe that I am find myself emotional about these...Good work all of you.


----------



## ptspraker

I didnt get the pattern but definately will now. I never knew you could make the same bear and get all the different expressions on the faces. They are all adorable. I would hate to be a judge on this bear picnic. I love them all. You did a teriffic job.


----------



## Gypsycream

Dear Ladies, thank you all for taking the time to create and show off your wonderful bears. Every one of them has their own little character shining through, some are shy, some are bold and some are just too sweet. They have all made me smile.

Not many designers are lucky enough to witness the finished article from their designs, but I'm in a very privileged position of actually seeing my designs lovingly created. Its been an honour and I'd like to thank you all for sharing your lovely bears with me.

Thank you Alyson too for all your hard work organising this wonderful Teddy Bears Picnic. Even if you don't like bears I don't think anyone having a peek couldn't have been won over by all the lovely bears.

Keep creating your bears and keep showing them off on the pictures section of this lovely forum, I just love to see them all.

A new bear is in the process of being designed, he's putting up a fight, but I think I'm winning today


----------



## Karen L

My bear was finished just in time but I can't get my computer to download my pictures. Mine is from a different pattern but I just found yarn and will do another one in gypsycream's pattern. I have made three so far and each one turns out better. Good job anyone. For those who don't know what to do with their bear addiction, I have heard that police departments love to have animals to give to kids that they have to interact with.


----------



## Schipperke

Grumpy Bear has already been shown, but wants to join the today's party!!!!


----------



## beverlyl

Very, Very Cute!!


----------



## beverlyl

Love This Bear!!


----------



## Lulubelle

Well, I have to say, this is one of the finest picnics I've ever been to. Everyone's work is just wonderful. It is so much fun to see how one pattern can inspire such creativity in knitters!! I really enjoyed the picnic and thanks to all who contributed, what a nice way to enjoy my morning coffee!!


----------



## helene530

BEAUTIFULL ALL.


----------



## crafter51847

OUT STANDING Ten toes and thumbs ups thank you for sharing
WOW SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCUTE


----------



## annygranny

they are all winners. I didn't get chance to make a bear but after seeing all these cute ones that will be my next project. I have been looking at all the eyelash wool and still havn't made my mind up to which wool I should go for, seems that eyelash is more popular in USA, Canada and places like that and is a lot easier to get hold of.if anyone knows where I can get some in the UK. please let me know.
thanks.


----------



## gheitz

thank you everyone......your bears are wonderful....


----------



## gwen949

What a fun way to start the day! All of the bears are absolutely adorable--what a talented group of knitters we have here. You have inspired me to get going on my bear. Got to get past dishcloths and scarves and move on to these wonderful little critters!


----------



## beverlyl

I Think the bears are all just wonderful!!


----------



## rujam

What a lovely family :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam

That was fun! Thanks to Gyspycream and Alyson. The bears were all different and all so cute.


----------



## Ronie

If you can do dishcloths and scarfs you can do this bear.. the only thing you will need to learn is the 'increase' and 'decrease'.. http://www.knittinghelp.com is the perfect place to start learning them...... it really is easy. But like anything else you just need to learn it.... Best of luck.. Ronie



gwen949 said:


> What a fun way to start the day! All of the bears are absolutely adorable--what a talented group of knitters we have here. You have inspired me to get going on my bear. Got to get past dishcloths and scarves and move on to these wonderful little critters!


----------



## pheonas

I just could not convince Raoul the Rainbow Bear to allow me to take his photo thus far (remember he is very shy) but I think I am close to convincing him that he needs to broaden his horizons and meet more people. With luck he wil acquiese this weekend.


----------



## sandipawz

How beautiful! Each one is a masterpiece.


----------



## Izziebear

Here are my bears. The back three were made with Gypycream's pattern.

L to R. Cinnamon Bear made with Lion Brand Suede. Fully jointed. Strawberry Sundae made with Soiree (stash yarn), Chocolate Surprise made with Bernat Boa.

Front: Two bears who insisted on being part of the fun.
Rosebud and Little Alien.

Couldn't figure out where we were supposed to post our pictures, so started a new thread. However, here they are.


----------



## vegasmeme

Karen L said:


> My bear was finished just in time but I can't get my computer to download my pictures. Mine is from a different pattern but I just found yarn and will do another one in gypsycream's pattern. I have made three so far and each one turns out better. Good job anyone. For those who don't know what to do with their bear addiction, I have heard that police departments love to have animals to give to kids that they have to interact with.


When I moved across the country I had to downsize and I did just what you said. I donated two large garbage bags filled with my teddy collection (of larger bears, kept the minis) to the local police department. They were very greatful and give them to youngsters in difficult situations that they attend to. Great idea for those looking to clean house.


----------



## marydore

I absolutely LOVE Hairy Harry but guys everyone's bears are absolutely adorable. What a great group this is!! I ended up not having time to do a bear but you all have motivated me to get it done!! Congrats to everyone on a job well done. If all jobs were this much fun wouldn't it be great? he he


----------



## johannecw

Love all the bears - no way could I pick a favorite!


----------



## junel

Just adorable!!!


----------



## HoneyOink

posted twice...sorry


----------



## HoneyOink

Ronie said:


> If you can do dishcloths and scarfs you can do this bear.. the only thing you will need to learn is the 'increase' and 'decrease'.. http://www.knittinghelp.com is the perfect place to start learning them...... it really is easy. But like anything else you just need to learn it.... Best of luck.. Ronie


[/quote]

You ladies are so awesome...make our self confidence rise...I will soon attempt a bear also...I want to badly to make one of eyelash yarn, but I get so so lost finding my stitches....Thanks Ronie!!


----------



## Lyle

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! *Love*Love*Love* them all. I have been sending a bear pic to my daughter every now and then as "Bear of the Day" and now I have an endless supply. In regards to your "family" I see Snowball as just having a "fur cut", Snowflake as "fur" slightly grown out, and Snowdrop as needing a new "cut".

To all who have replied and will reply :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamahen

Linday said:


> Meet Vincent van Gogh. He is made from Lion Brand Fun Fur held with Paton's Astra. His eyes are from Suncatcher Craft Eyes and they arrived at 4:30 this afternoon. He is named Vincent because I need about 2 yds more of Fun Fur to make his left ear but I didn't want him to miss the picnic. He is an artsy bear who can use his talent to make paintings of the picnic.


I have laughed at so many of the amusing comments all KPers have added to the entries, but yours had me whooping. I had not even noticed the missing ear until you mentioned it.

Great job on your bear.


----------



## sunsparkle010

Wow these are amazing!


----------



## sugar312

Honeyoink I had the same problem so I mixed my eyelash yarn with pink baby yarn made it a whole lot easier to keep track of stitches and doesn't change the look.


----------



## karen7

I just love Mikey whose mama is Jill2. He looks so sad - I think he needs a hug! All the bears are wonderful. Made me decide to give it a go myself. When I do, I hope mine turns out half as nice as all of these that are at the picnic! I'm thinking maybe there should be a bear Halloween party, or maybe a Christmas party!


----------



## vlau3

here are my two Bears, Billy & Tiger the Bear


----------



## Diane1945

MARVELOUS.......JUST MARVELOUS. They are ALL so beautiful, so perrrrrrfect, Congratulations everybody. (I am yet to make one...I will one of these days) Keep posting them.. I enjoy them so much


----------



## gwensmuse

Here's my guy (s)!


----------



## Naneast

They are all wonderful. Each has its own personality. Love them all. Amazing work! OK, I'm going to knit bears but I have to hold back awhile because of a left thumb problem which resulted from a recent car accident. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## majack

hope I am not to late.


----------



## junel

Love them both... Billy looks so happy!!


----------



## trace

Just got in from work. Had to look through all the wonderfull bears. Fantastic job you have all done. They are all brilliant xx


----------



## HoneyOink

sugar312 said:


> Honeyoink I had the same problem so I mixed my eyelash yarn with pink baby yarn made it a whole lot easier to keep track of stitches and doesn't change the look.


Thanks! Will give it a try...I must find a small project to begin with.


----------



## johannecw

majack said:


> hope I am not to late.


Never too late - we will always enjoy seeing more bears!


----------



## sam07671

karen7 said:


> I just love Mikey whose mama is Jill2. He looks so sad - I think he needs a hug! All the bears are wonderful. Made me decide to give it a go myself. When I do, I hope mine turns out half as nice as all of these that are at the picnic! I'm thinking maybe there should be a bear Halloween party, or maybe a Christmas party!


Oh I love the idea of a Halloween Party or Xmas party. Maybe a 4th of july party and one for every holiday. How fun would that be? I plan on getting the patterns and making some for Christmas for my little Grandchildren. And maybe 1 for one of my GS's that is having a rough time right now to carry with him when he needs a little comfort when he needs it.


----------



## sam07671

vlau3 said:


> here are my two Bears, Billy & Tiger the Bear


OH absolutly love the colors you chose. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671

gwenbiro said:


> Here's my guy (s)!


AWWWWWW how adorable!!!!!


----------



## Patti110654

love that your black bear has a red sweater. . .the color combination is great. . .but truthfully ALL the bears are great. . .so much fun to see them all


----------



## sam07671

majack said:


> hope I am not to late.


Yellow being my favorite color this one really caught my eye. Great job.


----------



## alysonclark

sam07671 said:


> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Mikey whose mama is Jill2. He looks so sad - I think he needs a hug! All the bears are wonderful. Made me decide to give it a go myself. When I do, I hope mine turns out half as nice as all of these that are at the picnic! I'm thinking maybe there should be a bear Halloween party, or maybe a Christmas party!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love the idea of a Halloween Party or Xmas party. Maybe a 4th of july party and one for every holiday. How fun would that be? I plan on getting the patterns and making some for Christmas for my little Grandchildren. And maybe 1 for one of my GS's that is having a rough time right now to carry with him when he needs a little comfort when he needs it.
Click to expand...

Christmas party with bears in festive sweaters Yeah !!!


----------



## Gypsycream

alysonclark said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Mikey whose mama is Jill2. He looks so sad - I think he needs a hug! All the bears are wonderful. Made me decide to give it a go myself. When I do, I hope mine turns out half as nice as all of these that are at the picnic! I'm thinking maybe there should be a bear Halloween party, or maybe a Christmas party!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love the idea of a Halloween Party or Xmas party. Maybe a 4th of july party and one for every holiday. How fun would that be? I plan on getting the patterns and making some for Christmas for my little Grandchildren. And maybe 1 for one of my GS's that is having a rough time right now to carry with him when he needs a little comfort when he needs it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christmas party with bears in festive sweaters Yeah !!!
Click to expand...

Gulp!!!!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Gulp!!!![/quote]

That is my reaction too.

Is anyone counting? I gave up somewhere about page 7 when we reached the expected 140.


----------



## mvitale

everyone did such a great job on their bears...hats off to all of u...love them all....the picnic was a great idea


----------



## christine flo

well done everyone all have individual appearance nice to see how one pattern can turn out so different great work what fun


----------



## mambo22

still struggling with my labyrintitis but made this little guy for the picnic. I named him the great pretender. you see he has no pattern, & is made from a bag of unknown fibre (but looks like eyelash). I must make another one for my dog now because he wanted it but the great pretender has plastic eyes. sorry charro this one is for the picnic. ps. look at his image in the mirror. it inpired me to make a bear hat for my granddaughter.


----------



## Chocolatechips

This is so much fun! All of these contributions to the Teddy Bears' Picnic are artfully created. Each has its own personality that comes through so uncannily. Thanks to everyone for a pleasurable event. (I haven't made a bear YET, but I'll be doing just that very soon.)


----------



## Patty Sutter

And they keep coming. Wow every one is a work of art. I am so impressed with all of you. I have made a few bears for charity, but not the GypsieCream bears, guess I really should get a pattern or two. :thumbup: 
Patty


----------



## Judyknits

I think it is wonderful that all us ladies all over the
world are knitting bears. Such fun this picnic is. 
My camera broke so I could not post, I have one done and another 1/2 done.


----------



## MzBarnz

A great big Thank You to Alyson for all her hard work putting the picnic together and to Gypsycream for the lovely bear patterns! Jobs well done, Ladies!


----------



## alysonclark

Judyknits said:


> I think it is wonderful that all us ladies all over the
> world are knitting bears. Such fun this picnic is.
> My camera broke so I could not post, I have one done and another 1/2 done.


I always use my mobile phone to take photos and post on KP .Could you not do that ?


----------



## vlau3

MzBarnz said:


> A great big Thank You to Alyson for all her hard work putting the picnic together and to Gypsycream for the lovely bear patterns! Jobs well done, Ladies!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammax8

WOW!!! Just did a count.....215 bears to A;yson's post about mobile phone photos. What a great number for a first time party. Are we going to have another?


----------



## phatcat64

I really need to learn to knit so that i may make a bear..Love them and I have a new grandbaby on the way.


----------



## Chocolatechips

Hendrika, I simply fell for Ming-Ling! Very adorable! Roxanne's a looker, too, but my heart belongs to Ming-Ling. Great job!



Hendrika said:


> Thank you Alyson for putting this together and thank you Pat (aka Gypsycream) for your wonderful pattern. I know how I am going to be spending my day.
> 
> Here are my invitees:
> 
> Roxanne and Ming-Ling.
> 
> I used Red Heart Foxy, Phentex Eyelash and Bernat Satin.


----------



## suehoman

Here are my two picnic-ers - Sassy and his brother Champ (so named because I used champagne-colored yarn). They're so excited to be here!


----------



## May Laing

what a picnic, all the guests are beautiful, hard to say which one I like the best. Waitinng for my pattern to try my luck. Looking forward to more pictures of grrreat bears. Gramma May


----------



## Sharon188

My bear is my avatar, couldn't get a picture to post here. She wanted to come to the picnic so there shes is. Everyone has done a great job on the bears.


----------



## jenuyne

more than that cause I put three pic on and they are not there as I just went through the whole works to see everyones bears, conderful job to everyone.


----------



## Grandma Jo

All the bears are wonderful. Mine is still in pieces but getting closer to becoming a bear. This has been fun, working the same pattern and seeing how every bear is so different in some way. Yarn, expressions and different ideas. Gypsycream, you did a wonderful job of designing a pattern that gave others so much pleasure. Thank you. This is what being a friend and doing for others is all about.


----------



## K. Bauer

T. T. Teddy 
Gypsycream pattern: Needs A Hug
Materials: Sensations Angel Hair Strips; USA #4


----------



## Gypsycream

jenuyne said:


> more than that cause I put three pic on and they are not there as I just went through the whole works to see everyones bears, conderful job to everyone.


They are on page 6 angel


----------



## RosieC

okay, figured out how to post pix to "reply" ........ 
Everyone's Bears are soooo special !!


----------



## jenuyne

thanks I went back and guess I missed a whole page. What a lot of lovely bears and you my dear guet lots of pats on the shoulder for your designs and all the happy people who have enjoyed making all of them. A big thank you from me.


----------



## suehoman

It boggles my mind - all these wonderful bears, and no two alike!! Can you imagine what an incredible time they're all having at the picnic - would love to be a fly on the wall! (Aexcept I'm sure they're having it outdoors!)


----------



## Pamela F

They have all had a huge hug from me, they are gorgeous. Well done to you all. You are so talented.


----------



## hajra

OMG!!!!! they all are just adorable, EXCELLENT job ladies you have outdone yourselves. It is a treat to watch these bears. Congrats Alyson on the success of the picnic. Elaine as always excellent job and last but not the least Gypsycream for the wonderful pattern, could not have done without you.Sorry to miss the picnic due to a family emergency but you all saw my bear earlier. Once again great job everyone.


----------



## sam07671

alysonclark said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Mikey whose mama is Jill2. He looks so sad - I think he needs a hug! All the bears are wonderful. Made me decide to give it a go myself. When I do, I hope mine turns out half as nice as all of these that are at the picnic! I'm thinking maybe there should be a bear Halloween party, or maybe a Christmas party!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love the idea of a Halloween Party or Xmas party. Maybe a 4th of july party and one for every holiday. How fun would that be? I plan on getting the patterns and making some for Christmas for my little Grandchildren. And maybe 1 for one of my GS's that is having a rough time right now to carry with him when he needs a little comfort when he needs it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christmas party with bears in festive sweaters Yeah !!!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671

mambo22 said:


> still struggling with my labyrintitis but made this little guy for the picnic. I named him the great pretender. you see he has no pattern, & is made from a bag of unknown fibre (but looks like eyelash). I must make another one for my dog now because he wanted it but the great pretender has plastic eyes. sorry charro this one is for the picnic. ps. look at his image in the mirror. it inpired me to make a bear hat for my granddaughter.


Oh what a great idea!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You may be starting a new trend with the bear pattern.


----------



## sam07671

I'm looking forward to the new creation that Gypsicream said she was drawing up. I need to get my pattern next week and get caught up here. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

sam07671 said:


> I'm looking forward to the new creation that Gypsicream said she was drawing up. I need to get my pattern next week and get caught up here. I can't wait!!!!!


Nearly there


----------



## RosieC

I agree - these bears are superbly fun and adorable !!


----------



## alysonclark

hajra you can still add your bear to the picnic ,better late than never .


----------



## samson402

Teddy Bear Picnic


----------



## jane a

I will never ever get tired of seeing these bears!!! They are all unique! Love them all Jane


----------



## EFerg

Let me add my thanks to Pat (Gypsycream) for her absolutely marvelous patterns and to Alyson for putting together the picnic. It was so much fun coming up with something a little different for the picnic and then being able to see everyone else's contributions. This has been quite the experience!!!

Thank you both so very very much!


----------



## Grandma val

I am sure all the ladies on the forum will join me in thanking Pat [Gypsycream] and Alyson for such a wonderful event. I wish it was possible to have All the bears meet and have a real picnic. What fun that would be. xxx 
Grandma Val


----------



## alysonclark

A picnic in a lovely park somewhere warm and sunny . We could all have strawberries and cream lol


----------



## knitchic

Love your triplets. Thanks for starting the tTeddy Bear Picnic thread.


----------



## PATCHER

This is the most extraordinary picnic I have ever attended! I just hit the 19th "picnic table" and feel like I have made so many new friends. And the diversity is unbelievable! It is raining at my house but the sun is certainly shining here. I never knew so many inanimate objects could have so many varied personalities and moods. To all the "birth" mothers, congratulations, and job well done. I hope to be able to join the group soon.


----------



## MaryMargaret

ALYSON:

This bear parade is joyous...what a beautiful idea. I plan to share it with non-knitting friends.

As I saw them I was thinking I wish we could send bears to Syrian children...have no idea how to do such a thing. And it seems a bit frivolous given the magnitude of the horror and the difficulty the nations of the world face in trying to figure out what to do. Nevertheless that is what I was thinking. It is probably not possible right now with the incredible chaos and the murderous government.


----------



## SarahRussell

They are all just fabulous! Great idea, great pattern, and all individuals. And I love that they will be loved by babies and adults too. Bears are forever!

My poor sweet bear is all done but not assembled. She will be so disappointed to miss the picnic. Maybe we can have another one?? Please??????


----------



## Deb-Babbles

alysonclark said:


> A picnic in a lovely park somewhere warm and sunny . We could all have strawberries and cream lol


Oh if only I was closer to the UK. I would love to meet in a park. Such a lovely place to visit. I was there in 74 as an exchange student. I was on tour all over Europe with Princeton University.


----------



## peachy51

WOW!!! ALL of your bears are so adorable and individual ... I'm majorly impressed. I've never had a hankering to knit bears, but y'all have inspired me and I think I may have to try one ... of course it will have to go in line with all the other stuff I have lined up to do.

Am I mistaken that they don't take too long to do? If so, I may slip one in between projects :mrgreen:


----------



## Deb-Babbles

peachy51 said:


> WOW!!! ALL of your bears are so adorable and individual ... I'm majorly impressed. I've never had a hankering to knit bears, but y'all have inspired me and I think I may have to try one ... of course it will have to go in line with all the other stuff I have lined up to do.
> 
> Am I mistaken that they don't take too long to do? If so, I may slip one in between projects :mrgreen:


They do not take long at all and the putting them together is the longest part. Still I think that is because I was talking to my bears letting them know I know it hurts to get needles but it will be for the best. 
It is never to late to add a new Bear..


----------



## Mimihugs

I love going to the Teddy Bear Picnic! I just started a bear of my own and have a name for him already. He's going to be called Scruffy. The yarn I'm using makes him look that way.


----------



## Pamk

I agree with everyone. Bears are amazing....so much fun to see how different they all turn out...very unique personalities. This has been so much fun, and has given so many the courage to try something new. Thanks a bunch to Alyson and Pat. What a zoo we have created


----------



## rosiebear

Katsch, not only is your bear adorable, you have my vote for the most imaginative photo op setting. Did he finish off all the honey?
Rosiebear


----------



## Grandma Jo

davidsgrandma said:


> My huggable bear. It is made from Vesper Super Soft Baby Double Knitting - Sirdar Snowflake look-a-like. I don't usually knit things that are fiddly to sew but decided to have a go after all the activity on the forum and so bought some less expensive (!) yarn. As soon as I had made and stuffed his head I loved him. He is not as fancy as some but my grandsons will love him - need to make at least two more so that they can all have one. Thanks Alysonclark for this fun day and thanks Gypsycream for the lovely pattern.


I love your bear. He is just so adorable and nicely made.


----------



## Kajacee

Hero is Sassy. She is a gift to my gd for her kindergarten graduation.


----------



## kerrie35094

Here's my critter, ready to join in the picnic with all of his beautiful brothers and sisters. Good job everyone!


----------



## umozabeads

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindY G

Gypsycream said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Mikey whose mama is Jill2. He looks so sad - I think he needs a hug! All the bears are wonderful. Made me decide to give it a go myself. When I do, I hope mine turns out half as nice as all of these that are at the picnic! I'm thinking maybe there should be a bear Halloween party, or maybe a Christmas party!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love the idea of a Halloween Party or Xmas party. Maybe a 4th of july party and one for every holiday. How fun would that be? I plan on getting the patterns and making some for Christmas for my little Grandchildren. And maybe 1 for one of my GS's that is having a rough time right now to carry with him when he needs a little comfort when he needs it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christmas party with bears in festive sweaters Yeah !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gulp!!!!
Click to expand...

ROTFL.....I sure had my laugh for today. That was my reaction too, Pat. But I know we would love another picnic. We ALL love our Teddy's & have so much fun making them.. YEAH


----------



## Damama

Teddy bear picnic was fabulous. What a great and creative group of people. Mr Nocnee McLumpy didn't make the picnic cuz his momma couldn't figure out how to get there. He did get his picture posted though.

Thanks once again to Allyson for all her hard work and to Gypsycream for the great pattern.

LOVED ALL THE BEARS such a fun happy group.


----------



## HARRINGTON

Trying to talk Mr. Tweedy into going back to the picnic area. He missed the event yesterday because of earlier posting so here he is again.


----------



## Gypsycream

There you are Damama, I found this little one wandering around the forum looking for the picnic.


----------



## Damama

Gypsycream said:


> There you are Damama, I found this little one wandering around the forum looking for the picnic.


Oh Thank you Gypsycream. Maybe he will stop crying now.

Wonderful picnic, wonderful pattern, Thanks all


----------



## Linda6594

I love them all. Great job ladies


----------



## aascott52

If you go down in the woods today you're sure of a big surprise
If you go down in the woods today you'd better go in disguise
For every bear that ever there was will gather there for certain
Because today's the day the Teddy Bears have their picnic!

Thank you all for inspiring such a fun event!


----------



## tricilicious

I'm overwhelmed. You have all been wonderful rising to the challenge. Sadly I did not. Every single bear is delightful. I wonder what the collective name would be? A Bevy of Bears? A Hug of Bears.? Thank you one and all for cheering me up. Well done to all the lovely KP members.


----------



## edgemanak

Can't wait for the Grand Total. I think was 214 last I saw and I bet someone will count again.


----------



## Ronie

aascott52.. thankyou for the rhyme... I couldn't for the life of me remember the words... and I love your color choices... and the fact that you mixed it up a bit and now he matches your afghan... very nice


----------



## aascott52

Thanks Ronie.. after finishing the blanket, I just couldn't resist making the bear!


----------



## Revan

Love your bears and all the bears attending the picnic. All are so precious and priceless to their owners. A great show! Thank you for your idea of the picnic.


----------



## Diddleymaz

I don't think I can bear it!


----------



## run4fittness

They are all gorgeous! Beautiful work everyone!


----------



## kiwi11

WOW-YOU ARE ALL SOOOOO CLEVER xoxox

Gypsycream's pattern has worked so well for everyone>>>

I have bought the pattern, and cannot wait to knit, but unfortunately having to move, and other birthday projects on the go, I have had to put this aside for now.


----------



## Patty Sutter

Absolutely gorgious! What talent! Everyone pat yourself on the back!!


----------



## FrannyGrace

I have visions of an "Ugly Holiday Sweater" for my Cam M. Bear. I'll have to think about this!


alysonclark said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love Mikey whose mama is Jill2. He looks so sad - I think he needs a hug! All the bears are wonderful. Made me decide to give it a go myself. When I do, I hope mine turns out half as nice as all of these that are at the picnic! I'm thinking maybe there should be a bear Halloween party, or maybe a Christmas party!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love the idea of a Halloween Party or Xmas party. Maybe a 4th of july party and one for every holiday. How fun would that be? I plan on getting the patterns and making some for Christmas for my little Grandchildren. And maybe 1 for one of my GS's that is having a rough time right now to carry with him when he needs a little comfort when he needs it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christmas party with bears in festive sweaters Yeah !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dwnsouthdar

sorry my bear could not make it to the picnic, still in construction. I did so enjoy the picnic pictures. All of the bears are so wonderfully put together
So many personalities. I love them all. You are all the greatest of friends, and I am privleged to be a part of world of friendship.
Darlene


----------



## ireneofnc

Oh, my! I've never seen anything like this! They are all so adorable. I've never done a teddy bear before but now that there are several new infants in the family, it's going on my list of projects to do.

I love the group of bears sitting with the bowl of grapes in front of them. Too, too cute!


----------



## nanaof3

Gypsycream said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the new creation that Gypsicream said she was drawing up. I need to get my pattern next week and get caught up here. I can't wait!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly there
Click to expand...

Not to be sassy Pat..but lets get it on!! I'm dieing here...cant wait to see the new one!~


----------



## jeanbess

Hendrika said:


> Thank you Alyson for putting this together and thank you Pat (aka Gypsycream) for your wonderful pattern. I know how I am going to be spending my day.
> 
> Here are my invitees:
> 
> Roxanne and Ming-Ling.
> 
> I used Red Heart Foxy, Phentex Eyelash and Bernat Satin.


I just love Ming-Ling by Hendrika


----------



## Aunt Nay

I haven't had a chance to start my Gypsycream Huggable Bear yet, but I didn't want to miss the picnic. Here is my little Quickie Koala


----------



## RosieC

I THINK WE SHOULD PLAN OUR NEXT BEAR OUTING AS A GREAT BIG
CHRISTMAS PARTY !!! WE CAN DECK THEM OUT IN THEIR XMAS FINEST - OR AT LEAST A LITTLE SCARF !!!


----------



## nab

You all have done great. Thank you all for sharing. I am having trouble with my camera, but hope to get it taken care of soon. My bears are waiting.
Thank you to Pat and Alyson for soooooooo much fun!!!!!!


----------



## Roe

All of these bears with their little personalities and attitudes are absolutely beautiful. Great job everyone!! Gypsycream you have got to be very proud.


----------



## DonnieK

I must add a comment before this thread ends. First I want to personally thank Alyson and Pat for this truly wonderful challenge. If you have never made a toy you must try this one. With Pat's excellent pattern and instructions, there is no way you can fail. And, Pat is always standing by to assist with your questions or concerns. This KAL made me step outside the box and do something different. I think I have gained more confidence in my knitting ability and made me realize that all I have to do is decide that I can do something. But, I truly don't think I would have completed this project without all of the help I received from Gypsycream. She is a wonderful and dedicated designer and works very hard and long hours to create something that everyone regardless of experience is able to master. If you haven't gotten at least one of her patterns, then I suggest you GET 'ER DONE!!!
You sure won't regret it.


----------



## Karen L

Here is my bear and her cousin made by my sister-in-law. I just started the hugable bear today so it will be a while before I finish that one. This has been a fun day. I am anxious to get home to see the rest of them. Mine is the little one made from a different pattern. It seems a little easier but maybe it is just because this is the third one I made. My two GD's are trying to claim her so hope I can get her home again.


----------



## EFerg

Hairy Harry went out for a stroll today and came back with a friend!

His friend is also made with Kurka Supersoft Fur from Yarn Paradise. Knit on US 4 needles and as always, the eyes are from suncatchereyes.com.

Harry is a Need a Hug bear. His friend is a Huggable Bear with a few changes.

Thanks again to Gypsycream for her absolutely superb patterns. This event has been so much fun. Must dash, my yarn stash is calling me!!!


----------



## Kajacee

Here is Sassy. I used Lion Brand Fun Fur.She is a gift for my granddaughter.


----------



## june ann

Oh my! Absolutely so cute. You all did a beautiful job. I am depressed now because I dont think I could knit one, being fairly new to knitting.


----------



## elissa57

These are all SOOOOOOOOOOO adorable!!!! and SO VERY DIFFERENT! WOW. 

Well, it's my turn to post: 
My boss' 3 year old loves ALL THINGS "puhhhple and farkly!" (purple and sparkly). I purchased the Huggable Bear pattern, not knowing who I would create a bear for... and the next day, I got to school, only to find my Asst Principal in tears! 

I found out that her daughter had just been diagnosed with SEVERE scoliosis and would be needing surgery. Ahhhh.....I had found my muse. I began knitting.....and by the end of the day we'd found out that Olivia would need an MRI (with general anesthesia) by the end of the week....I began to knit faster LOL

The bear was completed in time for dismissal the day before her MRI - Sadly, I did NOT have time to add a mouth!

Bear Bear (first name was given by the older brother, second name was given by Olivia) was a welcome companion during the MRI and has been well loved over the past 2 weeks. 

Surgery is scheduled for early summer, I have been told that Bear Bear will be accompanying my young friend to the hosp and during recovery. 

Lion Brand Fun Fur - Silver Sparkly buttons for eyes and nose (buttons sewn "double" (front and back) because I couldnt get safety buttons in time) He's a bit floppy....doesn't really sit up on his own....and no matter how I tried, I couldn't get his head to stay straight without propping it up. Oh well....he's loved anyway  

THANK YOU For the Pattern and the Encouragement!


----------



## peachy51

DonnieK said:


> I must add a comment before this thread ends. First I want to personally thank Alyson and Pat for this truly wonderful challenge. If you have never made a toy you must try this one. With Pat's excellent pattern and instructions, there is no way you can fail. And, Pat is always standing by to assist with your questions or concerns. This KAL made me step outside the box and do something different. I think I have gained more confidence in my knitting ability and made me realize that all I have to do is decide that I can do something. But, I truly don't think I would have completed this project without all of the help I received from Gypsycream. She is a wonderful and dedicated designer and works very hard and long hours to create something that everyone regardless of experience is able to master. If you haven't gotten at least one of her patterns, then I suggest you GET 'ER DONE!!!
> You sure won't regret it.


LOL ... y'all have convinced me to take the plunge. Went to Craftsy and bought my pattern for the Need a Hug Bear and downloaded the assembly instructions. Now I need finish up the project I'm working on (need to get it finished and in the mail) and get some fun yarn for my bear and I'm good to go! :mrgreen:


----------



## junel

He is so cute!


----------



## HARRINGTON

this is once again a beautiful bear. Love the afghan as well. This was such fun. Quite a showing.!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

aascott52 said:


> If you go down in the woods today you're sure of a big surprise
> If you go down in the woods today you'd better go in disguise
> For every bear that ever there was will gather there for certain
> Because today's the day the Teddy Bears have their picnic!
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring such a fun event!


I love your bear, but I think it might be easier to start out with your beautiful blanket. Can you share your pattern or point us in the right direction? They compliment each other so perfectly! Great job!


----------



## Katsch

rosiebear said:


> Katsch, not only is your bear adorable, you have my vote for the most imaginative photo op setting. Did he finish off all the honey?
> Rosiebear


Well thank you, Rosiebear. He was such a good baby and sat well for his photo shoot. The honey was probably used in someones tea or for baking.


----------



## skfowler

They are all wonderful!!!


----------



## karen7

Thank you so much Pat and Alyson...the Bear picnic has been thoroughly enjoyable. Meeting all the bears has been a real blast and the saying "Variety is the spice of life" surely holds true for this event! All you mamas did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## Stardragon

So BEARY beautiful! Thank you all! I'm inspired!


----------



## Teeple

Love love love all the bears, congratulations everyone that was a great bear picnic.

Mary


----------



## Grandma Jo

june ann said:


> Oh my! Absolutely so cute. You all did a beautiful job. I am depressed now because I dont think I could knit one, being fairly new to knitting.


Sure you can. If you know how to knit and purl, increase by knitting into the front and back of a knit stitch and decreasing by knitting or purling two together, you can do it. Give it a try, maybe use knitting worsted or a yarn that you can see the stitches on. The furry stuff makes it harder because the stitches are hard to see. I am working on my first one and I think it is going to be really cute.


----------



## julietinboots

So sorry we missed the picnic. It looks like ya'll had a blast and a large turnout. How bout an after party now? 

My daughter was having surgery on her hip yesterday and she is doing well now. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## DonnieK

peachy51 said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must add a comment before this thread ends. First I want to personally thank Alyson and Pat for this truly wonderful challenge. If you have never made a toy you must try this one. With Pat's excellent pattern and instructions, there is no way you can fail. And, Pat is always standing by to assist with your questions or concerns. This KAL made me step outside the box and do something different. I think I have gained more confidence in my knitting ability and made me realize that all I have to do is decide that I can do something. But, I truly don't think I would have completed this project without all of the help I received from Gypsycream. She is a wonderful and dedicated designer and works very hard and long hours to create something that everyone regardless of experience is able to master. If you haven't gotten at least one of her patterns, then I suggest you GET 'ER DONE!!!
> You sure won't regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... y'all have convinced me to take the plunge. Went to Craftsy and bought my pattern for the Need a Hug Bear and downloaded the assembly instructions. Now I need finish up the project I'm working on (need to get it finished and in the mail) and get some fun yarn for my bear and I'm good to go! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I promise that you won't regret it. You will love the pattern and your potato chip bears. I say potato chip bears because you won't be able to knit just one ..... just like Lay's Potato Chips.


----------



## KarenJo

tricilicious said:


> I'm overwhelmed. You have all been wonderful rising to the challenge. Sadly I did not. Every single bear is delightful. I wonder what the collective name would be? A Bevy of Bears? A Hug of Bears.? Thank you one and all for cheering me up. Well done to all the lovely KP members.


 I googled a group of bears. We have posted a "sleuth" of bears!! Who knew :lol:


----------



## Damama

KarenJo said:


> tricilicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overwhelmed. You have all been wonderful rising to the challenge. Sadly I did not. Every single bear is delightful. I wonder what the collective name would be? A Bevy of Bears? A Hug of Bears.? Thank you one and all for cheering me up. Well done to all the lovely KP members.
> 
> 
> 
> I googled a group of bears. We have posted a "sleuth" of bears!! Who knew :lol:
Click to expand...

How cool to know that, very good. Thank you


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

I have really been working frantically trying to get my 2nd bear finished. Just couldn't do it. I lost a dear friend this week and had to tend to that. I will post the practice one that I already finished and posted before. Then I will post #2 when I finish him/her. LOVING all of your bears. They are so much fun to make. Thank you Pat for the pattern and thank you Alyson for organizing the picnic. Great fun to see all the different bears!!


----------



## julietinboots

Nice bear in a chair. So sorry to hear about your loss. Blessings to you and I hope your bear is a good hugger.


----------



## vjh1530

This has been amazing! Who knew a pattern could look so different each time it was made? And I just loved the little stories that went with each bear.
Thanks to Pat for a wonderful pattern (my purple bear is almost finished so I do hope there will be another picnic) and to Allyson for doing such a great job with the picnic. What a wonderful event! And what a talented and creative group we have here!
Vicki


----------



## John Dornan

Congratulations to all you "bear" laidies. They all look
fabulous. I think though that some of the bears may have had a little bit of the "hard drop" seeing they are on their sides.
What a wonderful response to the "Picnic"
Once again congratulations to all.
Best regards, JOHN


----------



## missylam

They are all so adorable. Nice work. :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

julietinboots said:


> Nice bear in a chair. So sorry to hear about your loss. Blessings to you and I hope your bear is a good hugger.


Thank you so much for your kind words and blessings. I'm certain that she is at peace. And yes, my bear is very "huggable," especially when you "need a hug."

How about you? Are you bear addicted yet?


----------



## umozabeads

To everyone concerned: Alyson posted earlier that this thread will be ongoing. So those of you who haven't posted, don't worry, just jump on in! Let's see how long we can keep this thing going! Bear On!!!!


----------



## julietinboots

Anna Nother nitwit said:


> julietinboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bear in a chair. So sorry to hear about your loss. Blessings to you and I hope your bear is a good hugger.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words and blessings. I'm certain that she is at peace. And yes, my bear is very "huggable," especially when you "need a hug."
> 
> How about you? Are you bear addicted yet?
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I've made 7 so far, think it's time to get back to my afghan for a little while now.


----------



## gmcmullen

Wow! All the bears in the various colors and yarns are amazing. It was so fun to see the photos and read their stories. Alas, my picnic bear isn't ready yet, so he'll be arriving with the other late comers to the after hours party.


----------



## alysonclark

EFerg said:


> Hairy Harry went out for a stroll today and came back with a friend!
> 
> His friend is also made with Kurka Supersoft Fur from Yarn Paradise. Knit on US 4 needles and as always, the eyes are from suncatchereyes.com.
> 
> Harry is a Need a Hug bear. His friend is a Huggable Bear with a few changes.
> 
> Thanks again to Gypsycream for her absolutely superb patterns. This event has been so much fun. Must dash, my yarn stash is calling me!!!


Hairy Harry's friend is such a pretty bear ,she must be his Girlfriend .I love the changes you have made to the Huggable pattern


----------



## alysonclark

dwnsouthdar said:


> sorry my bear could not make it to the picnic, still in construction. I did so enjoy the picnic pictures. All of the bears are so wonderfully put together
> So many personalities. I love them all. You are all the greatest of friends, and I am privleged to be a part of world of friendship.
> Darlene


You can add your bear at any time , better late than never


----------



## Rhodidodi

I asm so glad that Mr Nocnee McLumpy made it to the picnic! LOL!!!!!


----------



## lizcrafts

Hi everyone. This is my very first posting, so I hope I get it right!
I also hope we're not too late for the picnic. I have been lurking for months and finally couldn't resist joining in with all the fun.
I made 'teddy' for a new grand daughter, expected in early August. No name yet I'm afraid and I'm not even sure if it's a 'he' or a 'she'! I thought it was a girl but my daughter insists it's a boy!
I used brown DK wool on 3mm needles and made jointed limbs by adding buttons inside the tops of the arms and legs which I joined with wool through the body.
Congratulations to all on your wonderful bears. I hope someone sees mine but, if we are the very last here, we promise to clear up all the 'picnic mess' before we go home.


----------



## freubs

Angel bear and Fairy bear have already shown, but they wanted to join the picnic. You can see all the photos under the thread Angel and Fairy bear by Pictures.


----------



## lynnek

I just love your bear and like you not sure if its a boy or girl. Perhaps some clothes might determine which sex it is.

Best wishes Lynne


----------



## lizcrafts

lynnek said:


> I just love your bear and like you not sure if its a boy or girl. Perhaps some clothes might determine which sex it is.
> 
> Best wishes Lynne


Thank you very much Lynne. Perhaps I should make a couple of different outfits and see which suits him/her best. Maybe I'll post the pictures and get votes on which looks right!!
Elizabeth X


----------



## peachy51

kerobinson said:


> lynnek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love your bear and like you not sure if its a boy or girl. Perhaps some clothes might determine which sex it is.
> 
> Best wishes Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Lynne. Perhaps I should make a couple of different outfits and see which suits him/her best. Maybe I'll post the pictures and get votes on which looks right!!
> Elizabeth X
Click to expand...

Don't know why, but I think it looks like a "he" ... maybe a "Ralphie" :mrgreen:


----------



## lizcrafts

Don't know why, but I think it looks like a "he" ... maybe a "Ralphie" :mrgreen:[/quote]

One vote for my daughter then. She says it's definitely a boy and she's the baby's mother so probably should be listened to!
Elizabeth X


----------



## Gypsycream

kerobinson said:


> Hi everyone. This is my very first posting, so I hope I get it right!
> I also hope we're not too late for the picnic. I have been lurking for months and finally couldn't resist joining in with all the fun.
> I made 'teddy' for a new grand daughter, expected in early August. No name yet I'm afraid and I'm not even sure if it's a 'he' or a 'she'! I thought it was a girl but my daughter insists it's a boy!
> I used brown DK wool on 3mm needles and made jointed limbs by adding buttons inside the tops of the arms and legs which I joined with wool through the body.
> Congratulations to all on your wonderful bears. I hope someone sees mine but, if we are the very last here, we promise to clear up all the 'picnic mess' before we go home.


Loving your bear! What sweet face he (oops sorry I think its a he) has and I love what you've done to his paws, great idea 

Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

freubs said:


> Angel bear and Fairy bear have already shown, but they wanted to join the picnic. You can see all the photos under the thread Angel and Fairy bear by Pictures.


I can't believe how tiny you have made these bears, much smaller than I designed them. How small can you go??

But small is beautiful as the saying goes and they certainly are very beautiful


----------



## lizcrafts

Gypsycream said:


> Loving your bear! What sweet face he (oops sorry I think its a he) has and I love what you've done to his paws, great idea
> 
> Thank you


Thank you very much Gypsycream for your lovely comments and also for designing such a cute bear. We now have 2 votes that it is a boy.
This was my first try at knitting a bear but I'll certainly be making more - I have 3 other grand daughters!!
Elizabeth X


----------



## junel

I agree with your daughter,,,, it's a boy!


----------



## lizcrafts

junel said:


> I agree with your daughter,,,, it's a boy!


Hi junel. This is surreal!! I can't believe I'm sitting eating my lunch in the UK while having an international discussion on the sex of a knitted bear!!! It's fun though!
Elizabeth X


----------



## Hendrika

kerobinson said:


> junel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your daughter,,,, it's a boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi junel. This is surreal!! I can't believe I'm sitting eating my lunch in the UK while having an international discussion on the sex of a knitted bear!!! It's fun though!
> Elizabeth X
Click to expand...

My vote from Eastern Ontario, Canada says it's a boy too. Great job.


----------



## junel

Good to know because my bear's eyes from Suncatcher still haven't arrived!


----------



## mco217

I can't see your bear.


----------



## lizcrafts

Hendrika said:


> My vote from Eastern Ontario, Canada says it's a boy too. Great job.


Thank you very much Hendrika. This is turning into a landslide victory for the 'boy' vote!
Elizabeth X


----------



## junel

You're right! What an age we live in.... connecting with all parts of the world from our armchairs... so much fun!


----------



## Grandma val

They dont take too long to make Peachy , but take a while and a lot of patience to put together , but Gypsycream's instructions are easy to follow, and it is well worth the effort
Hugs Val


----------



## gwen cook

wouldnt you like to give them all a hug together


----------



## alysonclark

I am adding my new bear to the picnic .
We don't need to discuss what sex she is it's obvoius lol
Her name is Candyfloss ,Candy for short ,she looks like a big ball of candyfloss to me .
She was made from Patons Whisper yarn ,the contrast is Wendy Supreme cotton .She is bigger than all my other bears ,11" sitting .


----------



## blackat99

Candy is delectable, Alyson. You are churning the bears out at a fast rate. The group photo is beautiful. How many bears do you have at your place now??


----------



## alysonclark

blackat99 said:


> Candy is delectable, Alyson. You are churning the bears out at a fast rate. The group photo is beautiful. How many bears do you have at your place now??


At the moment I have 5 at home and another on the needles .

Two are in the window at the LYS and one went to a new home in America .


----------



## freubs

Oooh Candy is adorable. She is just my colour


----------



## peachy51

Candy is adorable and has such a sweet expression. I will have to remember this yarn for one of my GD's bears since she is all about anything pink!


----------



## Gypsycream

Candy is such a sweet bear Alyson, she's lovely. You do make very pretty bears


----------



## Damama

Rhodidodi said:


> I asm so glad that Mr Nocnee McLumpy made it to the picnic! LOL!!!!!


Yes, thanks to Gypsycream. Now he is waiting for his friend to be finished, hope he is patient I am not the fastest knitter in the world.  .


----------



## lizcrafts

alysonclark said:


> I am adding my new bear to the picnic .
> We don't need to discuss what sex she is it's obvoius lol
> Her name is Candyfloss ,Candy for short ,she looks like a big ball of candyfloss to me .
> She was made from Patons Whisper yarn ,the contrast is Wendy Supreme cotton .She is bigger than all my other bears ,11" sitting .


You're right Alyson. She's a girl - and absolutely gorgeous.
Elizabeth X


----------



## HARRINGTON

Thank you ALYSONCLARK and to GYPSYCREAM for all your efforts combined... SOOOOOO much fun!


----------



## conniesews

Thank you everyone for such a wonderful Teddy Bear Picnic. I made a light pink bear for my new great grand daughter, but I don't know how to post pictures yet. Maybe I will learn soon. I enjoy every page but it took me three days to finish. God bless.


----------



## Shasta53

As soon as I gave him eyes and a nose, he started begging to go to the picnic!


----------



## Gypsycream

Now you will have to turn him away or he'll watch you making the rest of him


----------



## MzBarnz

Alyson, Candy is adorable! Love the pink!


alysonclark said:


> blackat99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy is delectable, Alyson. You are churning the bears out at a fast rate. The group photo is beautiful. How many bears do you have at your place now??
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I have 5 at home and another on the needles .
> 
> Two are in the window at the LYS and one went to a new home in America .
Click to expand...


----------



## nanaof3

We are late but better late then never. Sorry, not her fault...blame the creater. She is made from "Perfection" by Kraemer. She has no name yet..waiting for her new mom...my grandaughter..to name her. Making her a new hoodie in case it gets silly later..


----------



## LindY G

Gypsycream said:


> Now you will have to turn him away or he'll watch you making the rest of him


I made the mistake of setting Pinky Lou's head on the table beside my chair, she watched & kept saying, "Are you done yet, are you done yet........."


----------



## Cadidy

Glad that I was able to get back to see all the gorgeous bears that were hand crafted by soooooooo many! Great Job everyone! Sorry I don't have the pattern yet, but hope to get it soon,,,,,,,,, I know a little boy that sure could use one and a pascle of grandkids that could too!


----------



## sugar312

Alright ladies you can stop laughing now .When I made my bear I said she would be my first and last. Here is 1st with 2nd. patiently waiting for #3 because my dh remained me I have 3 great grands. What have I started?


----------



## Jill2

"Rubey" is late too!! 
Mikey stayed up all night waiting for her and finally she showed up....all ready for a party.
She is also made with Lion Brand Fun Fur, size 4 needles with eyes and eye lids from laboursoflove.com


----------



## Gypsycream

nanaof3 said:


> We are late but better late then never. Sorry, not her fault...blame the creater. She is made from "Perfection" by Kraemer. She has no name yet..waiting for her new mom...my grandaughter..to name her. Making her a new hoodie in case it gets silly later..


Just love your bear Nanaof3  When I saw her on your avatar, I thought she was really special and now here she is. Thank you


----------



## Izziebear

What fun this has been. No two bears alike, excep for twins and triplets. All made from the same pattern. Wow! Just like people. Our bears should be ambassadors for peace and understanding 

Thank you Gypsycream for the pattern, and all the kind comments.


----------



## Gypsycream

sugar312 said:


> Alright ladies you can stop laughing now .When I made my bear I said she would be my first and last. Here is 1st with 2nd. patiently waiting for #3 because my dh remained me I have 3 great grands. What have I started?


Yep, know what you mean. But I'm so pleased to see these bears because they are lovely and your Grandchildren are going to love them. Looking forwards to seeing #3 soon


----------



## Gypsycream

Jill2 said:


> "Rubey" is late too!!
> Mikey stayed up all night waiting for her and finally she showed up....all ready for a party.
> She is also made with Lion Brand Fun Fur, size 4 needles with eyes and eye lids from laboursoflove.com


Welcome Rubey  Just love her vibrant colouring, she's wonderful, a great mate for Mikey Got to look into getting some of those eyes and eyelids, very nice!


----------



## sugar312

Thank you Gygsycream I think I'll be getting the pocket bear pattern their are so many in my family lol


----------



## Damama

LindY G said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you will have to turn him away or he'll watch you making the rest of him
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of setting Pinky Lou's head on the table beside my chair, she watched & kept saying, "Are you done yet, are you done yet........."
Click to expand...

LOL just like a kiddo!


----------



## Grandma val

Oh Alyson you have excelled with Candy she is beautiful


----------



## ayjay

Harley Bear, A Wyoming biker.
Waiting for Diana Honey Bear. She is late as usual.
So here I am.
Knitted in eyelash yarn, #3.25 needle


----------



## Gypsycream

lol! Just love your bear!! Is that a Huggable with contrast? Think it must be because there are now paws. Especially love the last photo, like he just wanted one last peek.

Thank you for creating such a wonderful bear from my design, he's really beautiful, I love him  Looking forwards to meeting Diane Honey Bear soon.


----------



## Betty White

alysonclark said:


> I am adding my new bear to the picnic .
> We don't need to discuss what sex she is it's obvoius lol
> Her name is Candyfloss ,Candy for short ,she looks like a big ball of candyfloss to me .
> She was made from Patons Whisper yarn ,the contrast is Wendy Supreme cotton .She is bigger than all my other bears ,11" sitting .


I hope this doesn't sound stupid, but I have only made one bear (which I plan to take to the picnic tomorrow) made of eyelash yarn. I notice Candy has a different yarn for her muzzle and paws. Are there directions for that? I have the standard bear pattern and am not sure I would know where to change the yarn on the paws. Would like to try that on my next bear.
Betty


----------



## alysonclark

Betty White said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding my new bear to the picnic .
> We don't need to discuss what sex she is it's obvoius lol
> Her name is Candyfloss ,Candy for short ,she looks like a big ball of candyfloss to me .
> She was made from Patons Whisper yarn ,the contrast is Wendy Supreme cotton .She is bigger than all my other bears ,11" sitting .
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound stupid, but I have only made one bear (which I plan to take to the picnic tomorrow) made of eyelash yarn. I notice Candy has a different yarn for her
> muzzle and paws. Are there directions for that? I have the standard bear pattern and am not sure I would know where to change the yarn on the paws. Would like to try that on my next bear.
> Betty
Click to expand...

Candy is made from a different pattern to yours it's the Need a Hug bear still by Gypsycream .The one you have is the standard or Huggable bear


----------



## gotridge

These bears are all so adorable! Mine apologizes that he will be late for the picnic. It's really not his fault. It's his knitter who is taking forever to make him.


----------



## Schoeneckwren

Thank you, Admin, for helping me post this. Now I can get the rest of my pictures on line as well. THANK YOU.

Here is Bubble Gum, made with #5 eyelash from Herrshner's clearance bin. I have another 4 skeins of same color pattern in a coral hue. Bubble Gum and her soon to be caste on "twin" Orange Cream are both headed for Jersey for my 4 year old twin cousins' birthday.


----------



## RosieC

I'm glad to see people are still posting their bear pics - never too late to look at a bear! Love all of them !


----------



## Whitwillhands

Hi you saw me at the picnic earlier. You know the pink bear in a blue dress My name is Hope well my friend Faith heard about it and asked if she could come. She isn't a gypsycream bear (sorry Pat & Alyson). She is a crochet bear and Mum has been making her an outfit to come all weekend so I hope you don't mind but I said you wouldn't mind. Hope you don't

This little girl was created as a result of 'Hope'. My friends 84 year old Mum has cancer and she asked if she could buy her so as she is already going to my cousin who has breast cancer I said would create her one of her own at no charge.

Have had a lovely time creating and watching the Jubilee celebrations on TV.
Hope you approve.


----------



## Gypsycream

Schoeneckwren said:


> Thank you, Admin, for helping me post this. Now I can get the rest of my pictures on line as well. THANK YOU.
> 
> Here is Bubble Gum, made with #5 eyelash from Herrshner's clearance bin. I have another 4 skeins of same color pattern in a coral hue. Bubble Gum and her soon to be caste on "twin" Orange Cream are both headed for Jersey for my 4 year old twin cousins' birthday.


Bubble gum is so sweet. I love the bears knitted in these rainbow colours, seems to make them look fun. Looking forwards to seeing her twin and I hope they enjoy New Jersey


----------



## aascott52

Sorry for the delay, I was unable to reach the site all day yesterday!. The blanket is the hooded baby blanket at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooded-baby-blanket---knit


----------



## lfitzie

My Miss Marie. She's late for everything!!


----------



## Zacharysgrammy

alysonclark said:


> I am adding my new bear to the picnic .
> We don't need to discuss what sex she is it's obvoius lol
> Her name is Candyfloss ,Candy for short ,she looks like a big ball of candyfloss to me .
> She was made from Patons Whisper yarn ,the contrast is Wendy Supreme cotton .She is bigger than all my other bears ,11" sitting .


All of the bears are such individuals. I love Miss Candy. I thought I would make mine in brown but since seeing this beautiful pink.... I may have changed my mind! My sister would LOVE her!!


----------



## MEknitter

I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date... But I did make it! I'm made of Lion Brand Fun Fur and Bernat acrylic. My sister, when she arrives, is going to be pink and Mom says she's going to see if she can make coordinating outfits for us!


----------



## butterweed

MEknitter said:


> I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date... But I did make it! I'm made of Lion Brand Fun Fur and Bernat acrylic. My sister, when she arrives, is going to be pink and Mom says she's going to see if she can make coordinating outfits for us!


Oh, I love his nose! I'm going to have to redo mine. I just one more are to go and want to make him aq little vest and I will post my little guy. He is a gift for my first grandchild to be born in October.

Robin in MA


----------



## MzBarnz

So, Gypsycream... getting closer to having the new pattern ready for purchase yet???????


----------



## Schoeneckwren

MzBarnz said:


> So, Gypsycream... getting closer to having the new pattern ready for purchase yet???????


Yes please!!!!!


----------



## MrsB

Great work ladies! I love the first picture of the three white teddy bears in 3 different yarns - such variety and I want the one in the middle!


----------



## Southern Perl

Love the bears. They look so happy.


----------



## Ronie

oh my gosh whitwillhands those have so much personality. You really dressed them up beautifully....


----------



## RosieC

MEknitter said:


> I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date... But I did make it! I'm made of Lion Brand Fun Fur and Bernat acrylic. My sister, when she arrives, is going to be pink and Mom says she's going to see if she can make coordinating outfits for us!


The bears are Wonderful !!!


----------



## bcohen

Fellow knitters: I have spent the last 1/2 hour going through all of the pictures. I have made and given away a couple of bears so I don't have pics to share..but wait summer vacation from school is about here and one never knows if a bear will be born (eh knitted). I am amazed at how each has its own personality. Some of a bit impish some appear to be a bit grumpy but all will be loved by their owners (young and old). Thanks to all for sharing. Barbara


----------



## butterweed

I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?


Robin in MA


----------



## MzBarnz

Fantastic!!! Thank you for taking the time to put all the pics together. That was great!!!


butterweed said:


> I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?
> 
> Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed

butterweed said:


> I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?
> 
> If I've missed anyone, please send me a pic and I will add you to the portfolio.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Robin in MA


----------



## vlau3

Thank you very much


butterweed said:


> I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?
> 
> Robin in MA


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## butterweed

If your bear isn't in the Doc I uploaded earlier, please PM me so that I can add your bear. 

Robin in MA


----------



## jeanbess

butterweed said:


> I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?
> 
> Robin in MA


good work thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

Another lovely keepsake, thank you Butterweed


----------



## MimiPat

WOW!! Nice work and thank you, Butterweed!!


----------



## butterweed

Here is a PDF format for those who don't have MCOffice.

Let me know if your Teddy is missing and I will add him.


----------



## helenlou

Thanks for putting all the photos together. That was great.


----------



## nurseybabe

My bear's gonna be late too, but he's gonna be here soon! All the bears are precious and each one has his own unique personality! Good Job everyone!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

butterweed said:


> Here is a PDF format for those who don't have MCOffice.
> 
> Let me know if your Teddy is missing and I will add him.


Thank you so much for putting this all together and then posting in a second format. I was able to open it up. YEAHHHHH.. 
Not that I am complaining but you did post my bears 2 times. On page 7 and page 19. Just want to be sure there is enough room for everyone..
Once again, Great job with the pictures.
Deb


----------



## butterweed

Don't worry, Deb. There will be room for ALL! Glad your little guy got double exposure!

Robin in MA


----------



## K. Bauer

Robin in MA Thank you for putting them all together.


----------



## lulu11

thanks for putting the bears pictures together,i love it
lulu


----------



## Marilyn K.

My Goodness! I only came about seeing this at the very end and I have no idea what it is all about except that the bears are going to some needy and most worthy cause. God Bless you all! The real reason though that I am writing is to say I am absolutely blown away by how many different kinds of wonderful there are. I could not perceive any two alike and yet each one is perfectly darling!!! I'm glad this wasn't a contest. I don't know how anyone could choose a winner! You Folks are awesome!!!
marilyn


----------



## MEknitter

That's great, Robin! Thank you for doing that and thanks for posting the PDF. It's wonderful to see all the beautiful bears!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I remember this song. I was a little girl and on Saturday mornings would listen to a radio show (can't remember the name of the program) and they always played this song. Now the tune is stuck in my head


aascott52 said:


> If you go down in the woods today you're sure of a big surprise
> If you go down in the woods today you'd better go in disguise
> For every bear that ever there was will gather there for certain
> Because today's the day the Teddy Bears have their picnic!
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring such a fun event!


----------



## EFerg

butterweed said:


> I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?
> 
> Robin in MA


Thanks so much for putting that together.


----------



## EFerg

Hairy Harry found another friend. This one is made with Kuka Jungle Camel yarn from Yarn Paradise. Knit on US 4 needles. He has some wild fur going on!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Darlene, same here. Grissly isn't assembled yet, still have arms and legs to make, so he couldn't attend the picnic. He's almost positive that when he finally arrives at the picnic, all that'll be left are ants


dwnsouthdar said:


> sorry my bear could not make it to the picnic, still in construction. I did so enjoy the picnic pictures. All of the bears are so wonderfully put together
> So many personalities. I love them all. You are all the greatest of friends, and I am privleged to be a part of world of friendship.
> Darlene


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Both bear and blanket are gorgeous. Very cleaver idea.


aascott52 said:


> Thanks Ronie.. after finishing the blanket, I just couldn't resist making the bear!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Harry's friend is beautiful.


EFerg said:


> Hairy Harry went out for a stroll today and came back with a friend!
> 
> His friend is also made with Kurka Supersoft Fur from Yarn Paradise. Knit on US 4 needles and as always, the eyes are from suncatchereyes.com.
> 
> Harry is a Need a Hug bear. His friend is a Huggable Bear with a few changes.
> 
> Thanks again to Gypsycream for her absolutely superb patterns. This event has been so much fun. Must dash, my yarn stash is calling me!!!


----------



## mak123

Well, I had to stop looking on page 21, will have to go back later to finish, you guys did a GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alysonclark

butterweed said:


> Here is a PDF format for those who don't have MCOffice.
> 
> Let me know if your Teddy is missing and I will add him.


Thank you so much for doing this ,it is brilliant .

You are so clever to be able to get all the bears together like this .


----------



## akeehn

I've tried to download both sites & it won't let me.
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## butterweed

You have to have Adobe Reader in order to download the PDF or Microsoft Office for the WORD.doc


----------



## alysonclark

EFerg said:


> Hairy Harry found another friend. This one is made with Kuka Jungle Camel yarn from Yarn Paradise. Knit on US 4 needles. He has some wild fur going on!


Harry's friend is certainly hairy ! lol
He's soooo cute .


----------



## Knitaddict

OK, I haven't ventured into the teddy bear world yet, but as a Teddy Bear collector, I have to tell you your bears are simply amazing and each one has a different personality. You all do lovely work and I can say I truly appreciate the work and the beautiful bears!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

butterweed said:


> I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?
> 
> Robin in MA


Thank you Butterweed. This makes it so much easier to see all the bears.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Thanks for putting the bear pics in PDF format. I couldn't get the document open, but PDF worked.
Jutta



butterweed said:


> Here is a PDF format for those who don't have MCOffice.
> 
> Let me know if your Teddy is missing and I will add him.


----------



## Ronie

butterweed said:


> I hope this comes through. Can you find your Bear?
> 
> Robin in MA


Darn my computer won't open this type of link. It has in the past but sometimes it won't.... I bet you did a great job

OH I 'm scrolling up and seeing that you have put it in PDF .. I'll try to open that link......


----------



## Ronie

EFerg I love that fur yarn you used.. and he is just adorable... great job and thanks for letting us know what yarn you used... I bet it was difficult but well worth it...

Butterweed I was able to view all the bears ... thank you so much for putting that together... this was so much fun... I'm real glad I did this KAL


----------



## itsmereilly

I just had to give my 2 cents! There isn't a bear at this picnic I don't LOVE! Everybody did a wonderful job. The bears are all so different and each has it's own personality. GREAT jobs everybody.

I didn't have time to join the "Teddy Bear Picnic", but I did order my pattern today and added it to my VERY long to do list. Hope I can do this pattern justice when I finally get around to it, maybe for a Christmas gift to a grandchild or two. 

I so LOVED seeing all the bears, I looked at all 30 pgs. WAY TO GO EVERYBODY!

Diane

P.S. Was I the only person who couldn't get on KP all weekend to view the "Teddy Bear Picnic"? Was there a problem with KP? My computer kept timing-out or saying "source unknown" or bad link. All other sites were working, however (Craftsy, Ravelry, etc...)


----------



## alysonclark

itsmereilly said:


> I just had to give my 2 cents! There isn't a bear at this picnic I don't LOVE! Everybody did a wonderful job. The bears are all so different and each has it's own personality. GREAT jobs everybody.
> 
> I didn't have time to join the "Teddy Bear Picnic", but I did order my pattern today and added it to my VERY long to do list. Hope I can do this pattern justice when I finally get around to it, maybe for a Christmas gift to a grandchild or two.
> 
> I so LOVED seeing all the bears, I looked at all 30 pgs. WAY TO GO EVERYBODY!
> 
> Diane
> 
> P.S. Was I the only person who couldn't get on KP all weekend to view the "Teddy Bear Picnic"? Was there a problem with KP? My computer kept timing-out or saying "source unknown" or bad link. All other sites were working, however (Craftsy, Ravelry, etc...)


It wasn't just you that was affected the KPsite went down .I had withdrawl symptoms lol


----------



## itsmereilly

alysonclark said:


> Diane
> 
> P.S. Was I the only person who couldn't get on KP all weekend to view the "Teddy Bear Picnic"? Was there a problem with KP?
> 
> It wasn't just you that was affected the KPsite went down .I had withdrawl symptoms lol


You weren't the only one having withdrawals! LOL Me, too!

I had been watching the bear posts for weeks and I soooo wanted to see the picnic posts! Finally got to see them all today. HURRAH!


----------



## freubs

Thanks Robin for putting the pictures together


----------



## KateB

freubs said:


> Thanks Robin for putting the pictures together


Where are the pictures together?


----------



## freubs

KateB said:


> freubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Robin for putting the pictures together
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pictures together?
Click to expand...

Kate a few threads back you find a PDF file


----------



## KateB

freubs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Robin for putting the pictures together
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pictures together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kate a few threads back you find a PDF file
Click to expand...

Thanks, found it now. What a beautiful selection of bears! Thanks to Robin for putting them altogether. For anyone else who missed it, it's half way down page 28.


----------



## lifeline

KateB said:


> freubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Robin for putting the pictures together
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pictures together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kate a few threads back you find a PDF file
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, found it now. What a beautiful selection of bears! Thanks to Robin for putting them altogether. For anyone else who missed it, it's half way down page 28.
Click to expand...

Try this for a videohttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85817-1.html


----------



## KateB

RebeccaMoe said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Robin for putting the pictures together
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pictures together?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kate a few threads back you find a PDF file
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, found it now. What a beautiful selection of bears! Thanks to Robin for putting them altogether. For anyone else who missed it, it's half way down page 28.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this for a videohttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85817-1.html
Click to expand...

.....and it's brilliant! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mak123

you are so awesome , thanks for doing this, I have enjoyed them all and now I will just have to order the pattern and get in on all the fun everyone else is having and if I get stuck I know where to come to and get some help. The teddies are all wonderful. christine



butterweed said:


> Here is a PDF format for those who don't have MCOffice.
> 
> Let me know if your Teddy is missing and I will add him.


----------



## butterweed

Here are ALL of the Bears who went to the Teddy Bears' Picnic except mine. I hope to be adding him soon.

The first is a PDF

The second is a Word doc

Robin in MA


----------



## topknitter

These are all wonderful bears but I am a fanatic when it comes to making the bears with there natural color. How can we teach our children when at the zoo that bears do not come in red, blue or any other color other then brown shades or white.?
Is it absurd of me to think like this-I think not.?


----------



## rosiebear

Alyson, is there a grand total number of bears that have gone to the picnic? This whole experience has been such a treat, sure does take ones mind off all the worlds troubles! What I love about KP is sharing this great site with people the world over.


----------



## mtalmage

topknitter said:


> These are all wonderful bears but I am a fanatic when it comes to making the bears with there natural color. How can we teach our children when at the zoo that bears do not come in red, blue or any other color other then brown shades or white.?
> Is it absurd of me to think like this-I think not.?


I appreciate your ideas on this but I do politely disagree. All you have to tell the little ones is these are toy bears and that real bears are brown, black and white. If you visit any kindergarten anywhere in the world you will see that children will color animals any color - sometimes using their imagination and sometimes simply using the color that is handy. They know the difference and will giggle when they create their own animals with their weird colors and stripes. Often they will color the faces of people in very imaginative colors - purple, orange, red, etc! They will even cut out their people from construction paper of rainbow colors. For children color is something to play with and explore and I think they know the difference between real and pretend. And on trips to the zoo, or when reading non fiction books with them, we can use that opportunity to teach them too.


----------



## maryrose

hello, you all did a nice job knitting those bears. they all look very cute, and so many made in different colors.


----------



## lulu11

I have a question is the only different with huggable bear and need a hug bear the two different yarns in need a hug I want to make another bear and trying to decide between pocket bear and need a hug thank you
Lulu


----------



## judithkimber

these are so incredible-i am not great at following patterns-are they too hard to do?-judy from Pa


----------



## nanaof3

topknitter said:


> These are all wonderful bears but I am a fanatic when it comes to making the bears with there natural color. How can we teach our children when at the zoo that bears do not come in red, blue or any other color other then brown shades or white.?
> Is it absurd of me to think like this-I think not.?


Hell-o...... "Care Bears"..I'm thinken they are every color but brown, black or white. Give the kids more credit then that..they are very smart and know the differance between real and pretend. Animals do not talk either but there are thousands of wonderful movies there that have them speak better then some adults.


----------



## KateB

judithkimber said:


> these are so incredible-i am not great at following patterns-are they too hard to do?-judy from Pa


They are really easy, and the pattern is very simple to follow, it even tells you how to make up the bear (and there's a free download with pictures!) Give it a go and if you get stuck, just shout!


----------



## KateB

lulu11 said:


> I have a question is the only different with huggable bear and need a hug bear the two different yarns in need a hug I want to make another bear and trying to decide between pocket bear and need a hug thank you
> Lulu


Pocket bear is much smaller than the Need a Hug bear. The patterns are not so different for the Huggable and the Need a Hug, but well worth buying both.


----------



## alysonclark

rosiebear said:


> Alyson, is there a grand total number of bears that have gone to the picnic? This whole experience has been such a treat, sure does take ones mind off all the worlds troubles! What I love about KP is sharing this great site with people the world over.


I will do a total tomorrow.I am totally worn out now ,just had my Grandson for 2 1/2 days lol


----------



## lifeline

butterweed said:


> Here are ALL of the Bears who went to the Teddy Bears' Picnic except mine. I hope to be adding him soon.
> 
> The first is a PDF
> 
> The second is a Word doc
> 
> Robin in MA


Yey. Thank you. My funny 'fox' bear is there now.


----------



## Knitwitgma

Sorry I am late for the picnic but I needed some time to pull myself together. I have to have button eyes because my 'mom' got safety eyes after my head was done. I am made from the boa eyelash yarn and some of my moms stash of pink yarn. She has so much yarn she could make me many, many brothers and sisters.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Butterweed suggested that I post the link to the Teddy Bears Picnic Video here as well. So here it is.




Enjoy. I had many positive replies to my post, thank you all.Jutta


----------



## blackat99

Thanks for setting the Teddy Bears Picnic up in a PDF Format. A wonderful keepsake for us all. :thumbup:


----------



## mtalmage

How cute is that video!! My little one missed it. I just finished her today and was planning to post her tomorrow if I get her sweater done. Maybe I'll try to get her "bear naked" right now. I doubt she will mind. :roll:


----------



## Marilyn K.

The video is absolutely Wonderful!
Thank you!
marilyn
P.S. It actually was a bit nostalgic for me! I thank you for that as well!


----------



## mtalmage

Here, finally, is little Peace. She will be a gift for my little granddaughter's first birthday in September. My granddaughter's name is Reese and everyone seems to call her "Reesie" (for now anyway) and her mom's pet name is "Reesie Piecie" - I suppose because of the candy. So Reese will have her Peace.

She is not happy to be "bear naked" but agreed to this photo so she is included in the picnic thread. But I promised her to begin her sweater tonight!

She is made with Sirdar Snowflake on size 5 needles (I think. I have so many WIP's going and am constantly moving needles around!) I found the Snowflake fairly difficult to work with because I could not see the stitches at all. BUT that became an advantage with sewing Peace together. You can't see my sewing either!!
:lol:


----------



## mco217

this is such a wonderful thing you have done to disaplay all our bears in one place. Thank you ever so much on behalf of us all.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

topknitter said:


> These are all wonderful bears but I am a fanatic when it comes to making the bears with there natural color. How can we teach our children when at the zoo that bears do not come in red, blue or any other color other then brown shades or white.?
> Is it absurd of me to think like this-I think not.?


I don't ever recall seeing a "Teddy" bear at the zoo...


----------



## birsss

Do we also tell the children that Santa Claus, Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy don't exist. I think not. The bright colors attract babies, dosen't this teach them to reach out and grasp that bright color they can see?

quote=topknitter]These are all wonderful bears but I am a fanatic when it comes to making the bears with there natural color. How can we teach our children when at the zoo that bears do not come in red, blue or any other color other then brown shades or white.?
Is it absurd of me to think like this-I think not.?[/quote]


----------



## Knitwitgma

Don't you wish we could all have the imaginations of children and their sense of wonder? And their ability to not care about color or differentiate. My next bear will probably be pink to celebrate all breast cancer survivors like me and in remembrance of my sister.


----------



## peachy51

Knitwitgma said:


> Don't you wish we could all have the imaginations of children and their sense of wonder? And their ability to not care about color or differentiate. My next bear will probably be pink to celebrate all breast cancer survivors like me and in remembrance of my sister.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## alysonclark

mtalmage said:


> Here, finally, is little Peace. She will be a gift for my little granddaughter's first birthday in September. My granddaughter's name is Reese and everyone seems to call her "Reesie" (for now anyway) and her mom's pet name is "Reesie Piecie" - I suppose because of the candy. So Reese will have her Peace.
> 
> She is not happy to be "bear naked" but agreed to this photo so she is included in the picnic thread. But I promised her to begin her sweater tonight!
> 
> She is made with Sirdar Snowflake on size 5 needles (I think. I have so many WIP's going and am constantly moving needles around!) I found the Snowflake fairly difficult to work with because I could not see the stitches at all. BUT that became an advantage with sewing Peace together. You can't see my sewing either!!
> :lol:


Peace is such a lovely bear ,well done on creating her ,your Granddaughter will love her .Snowflake is quite difficult to use but it is child friendly .


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Wally-the-bear said:


> Butterweed suggested that I post the link to the Teddy Bears Picnic Video here as well. So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. I had many positive replies to my post, thank you all.Jutta


It occurred to me that many of you would enjoy the lyrics to the Teddy Bear Picnic song, so here it is.


----------



## freubs

Thank you for the lyric


----------



## junel

Well, finally got this little guy to the Teddy Bears Picnic (I hope). Looks like he got a little startled by the camera light. lol
Thanks to all who have helped me complete this project and especially Pat with her great patterns.


----------



## junel

Thank you for posting the lyrics... I always sang that song to our youngest daughter when putting her to bed but I had to keep singing only the parts I knew (not much) since I didn't know all the words. She's 43 now but I'm sure she'd love to know all the words.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

So sorry I missed the actual picnic and I haven't had time to finish them off but here's the result so far. Polly Cat insisted on being in the photo too. I have another bear on the needles and am totally hooked. I have orders too but I don't think I can part with them!!!!


----------



## jeannietta

This bear missed the picnic. Couldn't find the blow dryer.


----------



## Gypsycream

jeannietta said:


> This bear missed the picnic. Couldn't find the blow dryer.


Just love this bear!!! How big is he? He looks very pleased with himself lol! Thank you


----------



## junel

Even unfinished they look great!!! Love the colors.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lynda from Watford said:


> So sorry I missed the actual picnic and I haven't had time to finish them off but here's the result so far. Polly Cat insisted on being in the photo too. I have another bear on the needles and am totally hooked. I have orders too but I don't think I can part with them!!!!


What pretty bears you create, love the colours and their sweet faces.

Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

junel said:


> Well, finally got this little guy to the Teddy Bears Picnic (I hope). Looks like he got a little startled by the camera light. lol
> Thanks to all who have helped me complete this project and especially Pat with her great patterns.


Hah! he found his way here did he? He's a very grand bear, love the look of surprise you've managed to create on his face, very clever.

Thank you for creating such a great bear


----------



## junel

What a happy big bear!!!! Great job.


----------



## junel

Thank YOU!! Couldn't have done it without your great pattern. Now, on to the next one!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Knitwitgma said:


> Sorry I am late for the picnic but I needed some time to pull myself together. I have to have button eyes because my 'mom' got safety eyes after my head was done. I am made from the boa eyelash yarn and some of my moms stash of pink yarn. She has so much yarn she could make me many, many brothers and sisters.


Well your Mom did a good job with the buttons. This is a lovely bear with a very sweet expression on her face, just lovely.


----------



## Gypsycream

mtalmage said:


> Here, finally, is little Peace. She will be a gift for my little granddaughter's first birthday in September. My granddaughter's name is Reese and everyone seems to call her "Reesie" (for now anyway) and her mom's pet name is "Reesie Piecie" - I suppose because of the candy. So Reese will have her Peace.
> 
> She is not happy to be "bear naked" but agreed to this photo so she is included in the picnic thread. But I promised her to begin her sweater tonight!
> 
> She is made with Sirdar Snowflake on size 5 needles (I think. I have so many WIP's going and am constantly moving needles around!) I found the Snowflake fairly difficult to work with because I could not see the stitches at all. BUT that became an advantage with sewing Peace together. You can't see my sewing either!!
> :lol:


Peace is a lovely little girl, she looks kind of calm so she's well named


----------



## Gypsycream

topknitter said:


> These are all wonderful bears but I am a fanatic when it comes to making the bears with there natural color. How can we teach our children when at the zoo that bears do not come in red, blue or any other color other then brown shades or white.?
> Is it absurd of me to think like this-I think not.?


Had to have a little smile at your comments. When I was in teacher training I worked with a very old fashioned teacher who used to berate the children for colouring and painting objects in the "wrong" colours. She would say things like "No, no the sun isn't blue its yellow" etc. Then one day she was giving one little girl a very hard time about the a picture she had painted of her mummy. She said "How can mummy possible have rainbow coloured hair? Hair is either brown, black, blonde" etc. Well said child's Mummy came to collect her at home time and yes she did indeed have rainbow coloured hair 

I don't think we should insist that everything is black and white to children, they will all grow up and realise the true colours eventually, let them have their imaginations now while they can is what I say.


----------



## jeannietta

Just love this bear!!! How big is he? He looks very pleased with himself lol! Thank you [/quote] Gypsycream

He's about 15 inches high (seated). He is made on #4 needles using unknown fibers with a bit of gold metallic thread running through. I didn't like the yarn at first but bought it because at 49 cents a skein it was hard to pass up! He's very very soft and cuddly.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Gypsycream said:


> topknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are all wonderful bears but I am a fanatic when it comes to making the bears with there natural color. How can we teach our children when at the zoo that bears do not come in red, blue or any other color other then brown shades or white.?
> Is it absurd of me to think like this-I think not.?
> 
> 
> 
> Had to have a little smile at your comments. When I was in teacher training I worked with a very old fashioned teacher who used to berate the children for colouring and painting objects in the "wrong" colours. She would say things like "No, no the sun isn't blue its yellow" etc. Then one day she was giving one little girl a very hard time about the a picture she had painted of her mummy. She said "How can mummy possible have rainbow coloured hair? Hair is either brown, black, blonde" etc. Well said child's Mummy came to collect her at home time and yes she did indeed have rainbow coloured hair
> 
> I don't think we should insist that everything is black and white to children, they will all grow up and realise the true colours eventually, let them have their imaginations now while they can is what I say.
Click to expand...

I used to be just liike you and think everything had to be 'correct', and bears were brown or white, cats were black, white, tabbie etc, but when I had my own children and then became a teacher I loosened up and decided that G-d made us in all different shapes, sizes and colours so who was I to make the rules. Now I'm besotted with pink bears (just happened to have some pink eyelash yarn from a swap) and am loving all the bears of many colours that are on the site. Let there be colour!
luv Lynda xxx


----------



## mak123

Wally-the-bear said:


> Butterweed suggested that I post the link to the Teddy Bears Picnic Video here as well. So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. I had many positive replies to my post, thank you all.Jutta


This was FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! I so enjoyed it, Just think of all the children and all the fun they will have with their teddies. What a great job, EVERYONE, and Gypsycream, what a testament to you and your wonderful patterns (and anyone else who used a different pattern) GREAT, GREAT, GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! christine


----------



## Lynda from Watford

mak123 said:


> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butterweed suggested that I post the link to the Teddy Bears Picnic Video here as well. So here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. I had many positive replies to my post, thank you all.Jutta
> 
> 
> 
> This was FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! I so enjoyed it, Just think of all the children and all the fun they will have with their teddies. What a great job, EVERYONE, and Gypsycream, what a testament to you and your wonderful patterns (and anyone else who used a different pattern) GREAT, GREAT, GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! christine
Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant! I loved it! I'm so sorry I missed the great day but well done to everyone who entered - they are all fabulous!!!!
luv Lynda xxx


----------



## Marilyn K.

alysonclark said:


> mtalmage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, finally, is little Peace. She will be a gift for my little granddaughter's first birthday in September. My granddaughter's name is Reese and everyone seems to call her "Reesie" (for now anyway) and her mom's pet name is "Reesie Piecie" - I suppose because of the candy. So Reese will have her Peace.
> 
> She is not happy to be "bear naked" but agreed to this photo so she is included in the picnic thread. But I promised her to begin her sweater tonight!
> 
> She is made with Sirdar Snowflake on size 5 needles (I think. I have so many WIP's going and am constantly moving needles around!) I found the Snowflake fairly difficult to work with because I could not see the stitches at all. BUT that became an advantage with sewing Peace together. You can't see my sewing either!!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace is such a lovely bear ,well done on creating her ,your Granddaughter will love her .Snowflake is quite difficult to use but it is child friendly .
Click to expand...

I Love the name Reesie Piecie. I used to hug my grandson and tell him "I love you to pieces." One day he ran up and hugged me saying, "Grandma, I love your pieces." After that we always tell each other "I love your pieces." (((ggg


----------



## LindY G

junel said:


> Well, finally got this little guy to the Teddy Bears Picnic (I hope). Looks like he got a little startled by the camera light. lol
> Thanks to all who have helped me complete this project and especially Pat with her great patterns.


The look on his face is priceless...lol I love him. Great job, hugs for you & him. :thumbup:


----------



## junel

Thank you so much


----------



## Wally-the-bear

I posted another video for the late bears.It's only 3 minutes long. Sorry for the ones I missed.


----------



## K. Bauer

Just tooooo awesome. Thank You very much


----------



## Gypsycream

That's lovely, don't want to miss any of the lovely bears out do we? Thank you so much.


----------



## alysonclark

Someone started to count the bears and posted the total on here .Does anyone know where it is ,or what page it is on .I am wanting to update the total number of bears posted so far .


----------



## umozabeads

Last time I saw it was over 200; about five pages back, I think.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

I tried to count the bears in the first video and I ended up with 246 but I'm sure I may have missed a few of the wee ones in the mulit bear posts. And then the late bears, ... ?


----------



## LindY G

Y'all let us know when you find out how many bears, please. I so want to know.


----------



## EFerg

I just did an unofficial count and came out with 260 bears featured here on the Teddy Bears' Picnic. I tried not to count the same bear twice and I tried hard to spot all the little guys in amongst their giant friends. Wow, what a turnout.


----------



## junel

Wally-the-bear said:


> I posted another video for the late bears.It's only 3 minutes long. Sorry for the ones I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for including the late bears (including mine). You are so talented!! Great job!


----------



## mtalmage

junel said:


> Wally-the-bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted another video for the late bears.It's only 3 minutes long. Sorry for the ones I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for including the late bears (including mine). You are so talented!! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many thanks for your work on these videos. I enjoyed the first and especially appreciate the second one where I had the pleasure of seeing my bear parade by!
Click to expand...


----------



## rujam

I loved the video and all the bears especially the one wearing rompers.


----------



## topknitter

I guess this is what makes the world go round. I still prefer making the colorful shirts and pant1!s colorful and leave the arms. feet and head in shades of brown.
Sounds like you might be a teacher!!
Guess I am just in to being realistic. Nothing wrong with that is there?
The hospital where I give my teddy bears is happy to have them. Enough said.


----------



## jeanbess

Wally-the-bear said:


> I posted another video for the late bears.It's only 3 minutes long. Sorry for the ones I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is as great wish mine was finished how do you do that thanks Jean


----------



## Purrcylove

I have knitted five bears, created the first one last night. I was waiting for some eyes. Can't wait to build the others. It is very rewarding and I do believe there definitely is a bond between us.


----------



## Gypsycream

Purrcylove said:


> I have knitted five bears, created the first one last night. I was waiting for some eyes. Can't wait to build the others. It is very rewarding and I do believe there definitely is a bond between us.


Bless I love this little bear, such a sweet face, looking for a hug sort of expression. She is just too pretty and I love her little shrug. Really looking forwards to seeing your other bears.

Thank you for creating such a sweet little bear from my design, she really is lovely


----------



## umozabeads

Topknitter: This was about having fun; and for many knitters allowing themselves to go outside the box on a small project. Children are unique and fun people and they like variety as well. I really am trying to understand your comment. Was it meant to be a slight on the knitters who did not make as you call them "realistic" bears with clothes on? :wink:


----------



## chithesaluki

Pat has given unstinting help, encouragement & praise to every member who has produced one of her bears - she didn't have to, but we've each received a mail of praise & thanks for taking part. There is virtually no "snippness" on this Forum, and long may it remain so. Chloe


----------



## LindY G

Purrcylove said:


> I have knitted five bears, created the first one last night. I was waiting for some eyes. Can't wait to build the others. It is very rewarding and I do believe there definitely is a bond between us.


This one so reminds me of 1 of Lindy lou's fav books, "Brown Bear Brown Bear What Do You See". Great job & a for sure cute bear. She does look like she wants a hug, so...hugggggg.
:thumbup:


----------



## sugar312

Here is bear #3 he is showing his other side .


----------



## Gypsycream

sugar312 said:


> Here is bear #3 he is showing his other side .


Awwww what a sweet bear, such a pretty facial expression, looks like he needs a hug


----------



## sugar312

Ty he is made of fuzzy rope that I purchased at the dollar store.


----------



## umozabeads

Wonderful!


----------



## EFerg

With the two new bear postings since my count yesterday, we now have 262 bears attending the Teddy Bears' Picnic.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Gypsycream said:


> sugar312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is bear #3 he is showing his other side .
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww what a sweet bear, such a pretty facial expression, looks like he needs a hug
Click to expand...

That's so funny how we all see things differently. I love this bear too. I just think he's rolling his eyes as if to say, "Are you just going to sit there and keep staring at me!"


----------



## Zelana

Purrcylove said:


> I have knitted five bears, created the first one last night. I was waiting for some eyes. Can't wait to build the others. It is very rewarding and I do believe there definitely is a bond between us.


Lovely bear & the shrug is gorgeous.


----------



## Dornar

Here are my latest Need a Hug style bears.


----------



## Gypsycream

WOW Dornor your bears just get better and better!! These two are so beautiful. Just love the colours you are doing and I can't help but smile at their cute little faces. Well done


----------



## mtalmage

topknitter said:


> I guess this is what makes the world go round. I still prefer making the colorful shirts and pant1!s colorful and leave the arms. feet and head in shades of brown.
> Sounds like you might be a teacher!!
> Guess I am just in to being realistic. Nothing wrong with that is there?
> The hospital where I give my teddy bears is happy to have them. Enough said.


Nothing wrong with being realistic. As you say "that IS what makes the world go round". Just like our bears we are all different. And I am certain that the children at the hospital where your bears go love them!!


----------



## peachy51

I laughed when I read about making the bears realistic colors. Children have vivid imaginations and love bright colors. Just tonight I asked my two granddaughters if they would like me to try and make them each a bear. They were excited and looked at the bear video of the picnic and decided that one of them wants a bright blue bear and the other one wants a multicolored bear.

It truly is a case of to each his own! :mrgreen:


----------



## kayers

EFerg said:


> Hairy Harry found another friend. This one is made with Kuka Jungle Camel yarn from Yarn Paradise. Knit on US 4 needles. He has some wild fur going on!


Oh Wow - he is stunning. You're an expert bear maker!


----------



## alysonclark

Another amazing statistic to add to the equasion , we have had over 40.000 views on this thread !!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

WOWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE......!!!!!


alysonclark said:


> Another amazing statistic to add to the equasion , we have had over 40.000 views on this thread !!!!


----------



## nanaof3

Here's Blossom with her friend Bumble....


----------



## kayers

nanaof3 said:


> Here's Blossom with her friend Bumble....


So adorable!


----------



## Grandma Jo

Blossom and Bumble are enjoying the outdoors. How adorable they are. Hope to have my bear done very soon. Just have to sew his arms on.


----------



## Gypsycream

nanaof3 said:


> Here's Blossom with her friend Bumble....


Bless, doesn't she look lovely! Mind she'll need that if she's visiting England just now lol!


----------



## nanaof3

Gypsycream said:


> nanaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Blossom with her friend Bumble....
> 
> 
> 
> Bless, doesn't she look lovely! Mind she'll need that if she's visiting England just now lol!
Click to expand...

Thanks again darlin for creating such a wonder design..this was so much fun to do..her sister should be here by next week...her sister is going to in Vanna's choice Berrylicous..too much fun.. :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff

They are all so beautiful,I have to make do with my bears on a fleece


----------



## jmai5421

We just got home and I know that I am late but I thouoght I would add my bears Morgan-brown eyelash, Annika lava fun fur and Ingrid lavender fun fur with size 4 needles


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Absolutely fantastic and displayed in the most appropriate fashion, oh so cute................


jmai5421 said:


> We just got home and I know that I am late but I thouoght I would add my bears Morgan-brown eyelash, Annika lava fun fur and Ingrid lavender fun fur with size 4 needles


----------



## Marilyn K.

How Fun is that!

And, I love the fleece teddy blankie as well!!!


----------



## junel

Bumble is just the cutest thing!!!


nanaof3 said:


> Here's Blossom with her friend Bumble....


----------



## LindY G

Love them all they're adorable


----------



## Gypsycream

jmai5421 said:


> We just got home and I know that I am late but I thouoght I would add my bears Morgan-brown eyelash, Annika lava fun fur and Ingrid lavender fun fur with size 4 needles


Bless just look at them tucking in to their picnic lol! Looks like they are having so much fun.

Angel bears are beautiful! Really adorable, with their own little character shining through. Well done and thank you for creating a wonderful bear from my design


----------



## alysonclark

jmai5421 said:


> We just got home and I know that I am late but I thouoght I would add my bears Morgan-brown eyelash, Annika lava fun fur and Ingrid lavender fun fur with size 4 needles


Your bears are so lovely . and how lucky are they to be having their picnic in such a beautiful place .


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Some of the bears are unhappy that they are not "Video Stars". We can't have that!


> WE ARE SOME OF THOSE WHO DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE VIDEOS. WE ARE NOW SULKING: SIGNED SCI, AT AND ICA; UGLIMUG,Mdame piglette AND CHUBBY CHOPS, BOO HOO


I made a third video of all the bears I could find hiding on the forum. Wally tried to convince all the bears to come out for the photo shoot. Regretfully some where just too shy. We did the best we could finding the rest of the bears.
Here is a link to the third video. It is about 4 Minutes long.




 Video #3


----------



## alysonclark

This brand new Baby Bear wants to join the picnic ,He needs to find some new friends !! 

He has been made using Gypsycreams new design "Baby Bear " available on Craftsy .com .

I have made Him in Stylecraft Eskimo with Sirdar Snuggly for the contrast .

He is wearing a nappy but has also had a hoodie and a sweater designed for him . 

The patterns for His clothes are available as free downloads when you buy the pattern


----------



## nanaof3

This brand new Baby Bear wants to join the picnic ,He needs to find some new friends !! 

He has been made using Gypsycreams new design "Baby Bear " available on Craftsy .com .

I have made Him in Stylecraft Eskimo with Sirdar Snuggly for the contrast .

He is wearing a nappy but has also had a hoodie and a sweater designed for him . 


The patterns for His clothes are available as free downloads when you buy the pattern


"WELCOME baby bear!!! You are simply adorable..."


----------



## mambo22

Wally-the-bear said:


> Some of the bears are unhappy that they are not "Video Stars". We can't have that!
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE SOME OF THOSE WHO DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE VIDEOS. WE ARE NOW SULKING: SIGNED SCI, AT AND ICA; UGLIMUG,Mdame piglette AND CHUBBY CHOPS, BOO HOO
> 
> 
> 
> I made a third video of all the bears I could find hiding on the forum. Wally tried to convince all the bears to come out for the photo shoot. Regretfully some where just too shy. We did the best we could finding the rest of the bears.
> Here is a link to the third video. It is about 4 Minutes long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video #3
Click to expand...

wonderful videos. love them all. happy retirement wally the bear. thank you for bringing joy to so many of us.


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

"I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date! No time to say hello, goodbye! I'm late! I'm late! I'm late!"


----------



## Jill2

Jimmy is very, very sweet....please give him a hug from Mikey & Rubey!


----------



## chithesaluki

No need to be shy Jimmy, you's gorgeous. Hugs to you xx


----------



## Gypsycream

Ah isn't Jimmy a lovely bear with a sweet little shy smile on his face. Lovely bear, well done.


----------



## nanaof3

Glad you made it Jimmy..You are a cute addition to the pack..


----------



## jmai5421

Gypsycream said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just got home and I know that I am late but I thouoght I would add my bears Morgan-brown eyelash, Annika lava fun fur and Ingrid lavender fun fur with size 4 needles
> 
> 
> 
> Bless just look at them tucking in to their picnic lol! Looks like they are having so much fun.
> 
> Angel bears are beautiful! Really adorable, with their own little character shining through. Well done and thank you for creating a wonderful bear from my design
Click to expand...

Thanks Pat
I just ordered the baby bear. He is adorable. And I got the clothes for him. While I was in the site I got the huggable bear that I had intended to order soon and I just couldn't pass up that pocket bunny. He is so cute. This will keep me busy for awhile. I am still looking forward to the cat sometime. At the moment I am making three scruffaluffants for the three bears playing on the beach. The scruffaluffalant is a pattern from Parrotdragon. I love all these huggable loveable toys.
P.S. My bears enjoyed being in the video. I will email their owners to check them out. Will they ever be surprised when they see them on the internet.


----------



## Zelana

Anna Nother nitwit said:


> "I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date! No time to say hello, goodbye! I'm late! I'm late! I'm late!"


Aww he does look shy but he's a handsome fella.


----------



## MzBarnz

Just purchased Gypsycream's new Baby Bear pattern and fairy bear pattern and can't wait to get started! Can't even think about it until I finish up my latest Need a Hug! Why can't I have 8 arms like an octopus!!! LOL


----------



## Gypsycream

jmai5421 said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just got home and I know that I am late but I thouoght I would add my bears Morgan-brown eyelash, Annika lava fun fur and Ingrid lavender fun fur with size 4 needles
> 
> 
> 
> Bless just look at them tucking in to their picnic lol! Looks like they are having so much fun.
> 
> Angel bears are beautiful! Really adorable, with their own little character shining through. Well done and thank you for creating a wonderful bear from my design
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pat
> I just ordered the baby bear. He is adorable. And I got the clothes for him. While I was in the site I got the huggable bear that I had intended to order soon and I just couldn't pass up that pocket bunny. He is so cute. This will keep me busy for awhile. I am still looking forward to the cat sometime. At the moment I am making three scruffaluffants for the three bears playing on the beach. The scruffaluffalant is a pattern from Parrotdragon. I love all these huggable loveable toys.
> P.S. My bears enjoyed being in the video. I will email their owners to check them out. Will they ever be surprised when they see them on the internet.
Click to expand...

WOW thank you for buying all those patterns  You have certainly got some knitting on your hands, no doubt the Grandchildren love you for all the lovely new toys coming their way lol!

Strangely I'm working on a cat just now, so watch this space


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Just purchased Gypsycream's new Baby Bear pattern and fairy bear pattern and can't wait to get started! Can't even think about it until I finish up my latest Need a Hug! Why can't I have 8 arms like an octopus!!! LOL


Bless, thank you. Love your avatar by the way, always makes me smile


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

Gypsycream said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just got home and I know that I am late but I thouoght I would add my bears Morgan-brown eyelash, Annika lava fun fur and Ingrid lavender fun fur with size 4 needles
> 
> 
> 
> Bless just look at them tucking in to their picnic lol! Looks like they are having so much fun.
> 
> Angel bears are beautiful! Really adorable, with their own little character shining through. Well done and thank you for creating a wonderful bear from my design
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pat
> I just ordered the baby bear. He is adorable. And I got the clothes for him. While I was in the site I got the huggable bear that I had intended to order soon and I just couldn't pass up that pocket bunny. He is so cute. This will keep me busy for awhile. I am still looking forward to the cat sometime. At the moment I am making three scruffaluffants for the three bears playing on the beach. The scruffaluffalant is a pattern from Parrotdragon. I love all these huggable loveable toys.
> P.S. My bears enjoyed being in the video. I will email their owners to check them out. Will they ever be surprised when they see them on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW thank you for buying all those patterns  You have certainly got some knitting on your hands, no doubt the Grandchildren love you for all the lovely new toys coming their way lol!
> 
> Strangely I'm working on a cat just now, so watch this space
Click to expand...

I just bought the "Baby Bear" and got the clothes, too. Along with the "Pocket Bear" I still have the bunny and the minis to go. In a few weeks I will get them also,then I will have them all. Looking forward to the cat, Pat. Then perhaps a bit of a rest?! LOL! You sure are keeping us busy!!! But I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your patterns. Thank you very much!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Now if I could just get someone to come over and take care of my chores so I can make bears[.....

Bless, thank you. Love your avatar by the way, always makes me smile [/quote]


----------



## JoanH

Sorry, late to picnic.. family issues. Presenting Mango Maui Bear. Made with Jo-Anns' Sensations yarn Wave and Breeze un Orange lime colors. Two ladies in store indirectly laid down the challenge, what would you do with that yarn? Eyes and nose also purchased at Jo-Anns.


----------



## Gypsycream

Well you certainly won that challenge didn't you? What a fabulous bear you have created and who would have thought of using this kind of yarn to create a bear, but its works! It looks wonderful, I just love the colours, so different.

Well done and thank you


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

I really like little Mango. Love the yarn! Love the colors!


----------



## LindY G

Love your bear & Mango is the perfect name


----------



## Wally-the-bear

I'm bringing a friend . His name is Raoul.


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Mango Maui is a lovely bear.


JoanH said:


> Sorry, late to picnic.. family issues. Presenting Mango Maui Bear. Made with Jo-Anns' Sensations yarn Wave and Breeze un Orange lime colors. Two ladies in store indirectly laid down the challenge, what would you do with that yarn? Eyes and nose also purchased at Jo-Anns.


----------



## Grandma Jo

These Teddy Bears are just the cutest. They are so fun to knit and when they are done they are real little characters. I love them


----------



## smj6112

My bear is so late for the Picnic. There is nothing that is right with this bear, not enough yarn, "wrong" yarn, legs too short, he is just pitiful. His head is a little wobbly, didn't do increases or decreases right, LOL. We just wanted to come to the Picnic. His name is "Patch" I gave him a few patches on him and a tattered wool scarf to kind of dress him up. I love him though, and am anxious to start another using all of the "right" stuff.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Cupcake is so glad to be here but she missed the Teddy Bear Picnic but wasn't available then. She is knitted in Bernat Pipsqueak, color Sittin' Pretty and sittin' pretty, she is.


----------



## Betty White

These are all so cute!!! I hope they make friends with Samantha. I just downloaded the baby bear pattern and can't wait to get started on it. Pat, these are just wonderful bears and it is such a joy to work on them. Thanks so much.
Betty


----------



## peachy51

Grandma Jo said:


> Cupcake is so glad to be here but she missed the Teddy Bear Picnic but wasn't available then. She is knitted in Bernat Pipsqueak, color Sittin' Pretty and sittin' pretty, she is.


What a sweet little face she has! I just love all the bears and am anxious to try one. I have ordered the eyelash yarn in the colors chosen by my granddaughters and will try my hand at it when the yarn arrives


----------



## grammacat

Hi, its me, Rainbow Brite. Just wanted to show off my beautiful eyes and my new sun bonnet.


----------



## Gypsycream

smj6112 said:


> My bear is so late for the Picnic. There is nothing that is right with this bear, not enough yarn, "wrong" yarn, legs too short, he is just pitiful. His head is a little wobbly, didn't do increases or decreases right, LOL. We just wanted to come to the Picnic. His name is "Patch" I gave him a few patches on him and a tattered wool scarf to kind of dress him up. I love him though, and am anxious to start another using all of the "right" stuff.


Patch may have a few problems, but he certainly has the cutest face I've seen for a long time  I think he's lovely and could certainly give a good hug.

Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> Cupcake is so glad to be here but she missed the Teddy Bear Picnic but wasn't available then. She is knitted in Bernat Pipsqueak, color Sittin' Pretty and sittin' pretty, she is.


Another proud and beautiful bear. Cupcake is really lovely and has such a sweet face. Great idea with her nose by the way.

Thank you


----------



## alysonclark

smj6112 said:


> My bear is so late for the Picnic. There is nothing that is right with this bear, not enough yarn, "wrong" yarn, legs too short, he is just pitiful. His head is a little wobbly, didn't do increases or decreases right, LOL. We just wanted to come to the Picnic. His name is "Patch" I gave him a few patches on him and a tattered wool scarf to kind of dress him up. I love him though, and am anxious to start another using all of the "right" stuff.


Patch is a lovely bear ,the expression on his face is priceless .I think he's saying "What you laughing at ?"


----------



## alysonclark

Grandma Jo said:


> Cupcake is so glad to be here but she missed the Teddy Bear Picnic but wasn't available then. She is knitted in Bernat Pipsqueak, color Sittin' Pretty and sittin' pretty, she is.


Cupcake certainly is sitting pretty ,she is a lovely bear .


----------



## Zelana

Patch isn't pitiful. He's lovely. 

I love seeing how different they all are and this page certainly has a variety.


----------



## jmai5421

Patch is sure cute, love his face. I love looking at all the bears from all the different yarns. I keep getting new ideas. I NEED more time each day. I have downloaded the baby bear pattern and huggable bear patterns. I just need a new printer to print them off. The printer will be here in a couple of days. I can hardly wait. Meantime back to some WIP's and my 4th Need a Hug Bear.


----------



## mtalmage

jmai5421 said:


> Patch is sure cute, love his face. I love looking at all the bears from all the different yarns. I keep getting new ideas. I NEED more time each day. I have downloaded the baby bear pattern and huggable bear patterns. I just need a new printer to print them off. The printer will be here in a couple of days. I can hardly wait. Meantime back to some WIP's and my 4th Need a Hug Bear.


I stopped printing my patterns; I just keep them open on my computer monitor. Just an idea if you can't wait to start the baby bear.


----------



## alysonclark

Baby Bear now has a lovely new sweater .I have made it using Sirdar Snuggly DK and the pattern designed by Gypsycream .


----------



## mambo22

alysonclark said:


> Baby Bear now has a lovely new sweater .I have made it using Sirdar Snuggly DK and the pattern designed by Gypsycream .


cute. looks like baby bear is doing a thumbs up


----------



## EFerg

alysonclark said:


> Baby Bear now has a lovely new sweater .I have made it using Sirdar Snuggly DK and the pattern designed by Gypsycream .


I love the sweater.


----------



## K. Bauer

Little guy is so cute with his thumb-up.


----------



## LindY G

I just love him to pieces..just wanna hugggg & hugggg him


----------



## smj6112

Thanks, was great fun doing the Bear Picnic. Who would have thought so many would get caught up in the bear frenzy!


----------



## gotridge

I'm late for the picinic but finished this little guy in the car in time for my grandsons first birthday.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful, I love him. I like the shade of fun fur. What is it? It looks like grey, but not quite. Beautiful work. Huggable and snuggly. Your grandson will love him.


----------



## gotridge

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful, I love him. I like the shade of fun fur. What is it? It looks like grey, but not quite. Beautiful work. Huggable and snuggly. Your grandson will love him.


Thanks. The yarn is lion brand fun fur in taupe.


----------



## LindY G

gotridge said:


> I'm late for the picinic but finished this little guy in the car in time for my grandsons first birthday.


Perfect gift for GS..gorgeous little bear, hugs


----------



## Wally-the-bear

I agree. If he wants to see all the other bears up to the 9th of June, Here is a link to all the Videos. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87957-1.html



Zelana said:


> Patch isn't pitiful. He's lovely.
> 
> I love seeing how different they all are and this page certainly has a variety.


----------



## lulu11

Ok so I was trying to decide which bear to buy next need a hug or pocket bear and know you added baby bear so I bought need a hug and baby bear they are just to cute thanks pat


----------



## dijo

Hello from Bertie! Sorry I'm late for the picnic, or am I early for the next one?! Special thanks to gypsycream (Pat) for all her patience and encouragement!


----------



## nanaof3

alysonclark said:


> Baby Bear now has a lovely new sweater .I have made it using Sirdar Snuggly DK and the pattern designed by Gypsycream .


Your baby bear is to dang cute!!!! Thanks gysycream for once again...another hit!!


----------



## Weezieo77

Just love all the bears! How fun! Will have to check these out and enjoy the chat!


----------



## alysonclark

My new "Hairy Bear " wants to come to the picnic .He was just finished last night .He has been made using Kuka Supersoft Fur yarn ,from yarn-paradise ,and Bernat Satin as the contrast .
I have used Gypsycreams Huggable Bear pattern available on craftsy .com ,and varied it a little .
This yarn is not difficult to use althuogh you cannot rush it .


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

Alyson, what a sweet, sweet bear. His face is just so sweet. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## LindaM

I just love your bear.. he looks so happy just sitting there, perfect color choice also


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! Hard to believe that is yarn. Looks like furry fabric. Great job, once again, Alyson! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## nanaof3

OH-MY-GOSH...can you say "To dang cute?!?"


----------



## osmom

OMG I love everyone's bears!! They are adorable. I am going to put one on my project list


----------



## nanaof3

osmom said:


> OMG I love everyone's bears!! They are adorable. I am going to put one on my project list


You must do so..they are a blast to make..Im making bear # 2 myself...just beware..they are addicting..they are like painless child birth.. :wink:


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit

nanaof3 said:


> osmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love everyone's bears!! They are adorable. I am going to put one on my project list
> 
> 
> 
> You must do so..they are a blast to make..Im making bear # 2 myself...just beware..they are addicting..they are like painless child birth.. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Oh, he's adorable. I'll have to try that yarn.


alysonclark said:


> My new "Hairy Bear " wants to come to the picnic .He was just finished last night .He has been made using Kuka Supersoft Fur yarn ,from yarn-paradise ,and Bernat Satin as the contrast .
> I have used Gypsycreams Huggable Bear pattern available on craftsy .com ,and varied it a little .
> This yarn is not difficult to use althuogh you cannot rush it .


----------



## LindY G

You did it again, gorgeous little bear. He was made to cuddle. I think the yarn you used is perfect for the bears. I'm going to make some with this yarn.


----------



## Grandma Jo

alysonclark said:


> My new "Hairy Bear " wants to come to the picnic .He was just finished last night .He has been made using Kuka Supersoft Fur yarn ,from yarn-paradise ,and Bernat Satin as the contrast .
> I have used Gypsycreams Huggable Bear pattern available on craftsy .com ,and varied it a little .
> This yarn is not difficult to use althuogh you cannot rush it .


I went on yarn-paradise.com but couldn't seem to find the yarn you used. Is it a Bulky or Super Bulky. Where do I look? I think your bear is adorable. Could you see your stitches or is it knitted by feel?


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Quote] I went on yarn-paradise.com but couldn't seem to find the yarn you used.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/products/s.supersoft_eyelash


----------



## alysonclark

Grandma Jo ,when you get on the home page of yarn-paradise click on catagories at the top of the page .Go onto eyelash ,supersoft fur should be in the middle of the list of various eyelash yarns . 
You definately knit this yarn by "feel "


----------



## LindY G

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/supersoft-fur-yarn
The supersoft Kuka eyelash yarn


----------



## nanaof3

Alyson what color did you use..I cant see the color of your bear...? Is it the brown?? :?


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

This little guy was born too late for the picnic but would love to join all the other bears on this site.


----------



## nanaof3

Great job PearlofGreatPrice!!!!!!!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

Thank you Nanaof3 means a lot coming from you. Love YOUR Bears! And the one in your avitar with the sweater and bumble bee is totally ADORABLE!

I finally made it to the picnic.............what an awesome feeling to have actually been able to join all of you incredible People of the Bear Clan!

Feels like graduation day and a birthday of one of my children wrapped up into one happy occassion! And most definitely the biggest party I've ever been invited to!


----------



## nanaof3

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Thank you Nanaof3 means a lot coming from you. Love YOUR Bears! And the one in your avitar with the sweater and bumble bee is totally ADORABLE!
> 
> I finally made it to the picnic.............what an awesome feeling to have actually been able to join all of you incredible People of the Bear Clan!
> 
> Feels like graduation day and a birthday of one of my children wrapped up into one happy occassion! And most definitely the biggest party I've ever been invited to!


I agree.. :wink: and are we not all silly...if every one acted like us...there would be much less stress in the world..and thanks for the compliment..Blossom is getting ready to greet her new sister...Im in the process of assembeling her and finishing up her little sweater. She'll be shown off soon..Just think all of our bears are celebraties.. :thumbup:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

I want to send out a very speical great big THANK YOU to Wally-the-Bear and Jutta for their spectacular contribution and memento so all of us can enjoy this years Teddy Bear Picnic for years to come!

Thank you, Jutta!!! You're AWESOME!

Pearl


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Ohhhhh, now you're making me blush.    
You're very welcome.
Jutta (and me, Wally)
Here is a link for the short video #5







PearlofGreatPrice said:


> I want to send out a very speical great big THANK YOU to Wally-the-Bear and Jutta for their spectacular contribution and memento so all of us can enjoy this years Teddy Bear Picnic for years to come!
> 
> Thank you, Jutta!!! You're AWESOME!
> 
> Pearl


----------



## alysonclark

nanaof3 said:


> Alyson what color did you use..I cant see the color of your bear...? Is it the brown?? :?


The colour is light brown .I think it is out of stock at the moment .A lot of the supersoft fur is saying out of stock ,I wonder why lol


----------



## alysonclark

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> This little guy was born too late for the picnic but would love to join all the other bears on this site.


Bears are never too late for the picnic . 
This little bear is so cute ,you did a great job .
Keep them coming everyone ,the more the merrier .


----------



## nanaof3

alysonclark said:


> nanaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alyson what color did you use..I cant see the color of your bear...? Is it the brown?? :?
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is light brown .I think it is out of stock at the moment .A lot of the supersoft fur is saying out of stock ,I wonder why lol
Click to expand...

Gee Alyson I wonder why... :? They are probably freaken out. Look how much they could have sold if they had it...lol The joys of retail.... :wink:


----------



## Janet.Sar

I just watched the videos for the first time !
Nothing short of WONDERFUL !
Thank you so much for making the videos.


----------



## Gypsycream

I had my lovely nephew and his friend here for the weekend and he was watching put a Baby Bear together and asked what it was all about, so I showed them both the Teddy Bears picnic videos. You should have heard them ooohhing and aaahhhing over all the bears.

By the way they are both hairy *rsed bikers in the late 20s!!!


----------



## Wally-the-bear

Thank you every one that posted . I had only nice comments which means a lot to me. It made me smile.


----------



## Betty White

Wally-the-bear said:


> Thank you every one that posted . I had only nice comments which means a lot to me. It made me smile.


Hi...I can't find Samantha's picture on any of the videos. But I will soon be posting my baby bear twins soon and will position her with them. I love watching your videos about all the bears.
Betty


----------



## gotridge

I just started my 2nd bear using Kuka Supersoft. I love how it is turning out all shaggy. My sister saw it and wanted to order the same yarn. All bear colored yarns are on back order. Gypsycream's bears must have flooded the market


----------



## LindY G

gotridge said:


> I just started my 2nd bear using Kuka Supersoft. I love how it is turning out all shaggy. My sister saw it and wanted to order the same yarn. All bear colored yarns are on back order. Gypsycream's bears must have flooded the market


  I went to YP to order softfur yarn, the colors I want were out.
BUT think I'll try a red, blue, orange, who knows something colorful & REAL fuzzy...LOL :-D


----------



## alysonclark

gotridge said:


> I just started my 2nd bear using Kuka Supersoft. I love how it is turning out all shaggy. My sister saw it and wanted to order the same yarn. All bear colored yarns are on back order. Gypsycream's bears must have flooded the market


I have just come off the YP site and managed to order cream and brown with no mention of back order .


----------



## KnottyMe

Missed the picnic 'cause I hopped the wrong train and went to Timbuktu! I hate to miss free food.


----------



## Whitwillhands

KnottyMe said:


> Missed the picnic 'cause I hopped the wrong train and went to Timbuktu! I hate to miss free food.


Oh he's nice. Love his eyebrows


----------



## butterweed

Oh, is your little hobo every cute! Love his eyebrows & tongue.

Mine missed the picnic too but I've got another one on the needles I'm going to give moving arms & legs.

Robin in MA


----------



## Gypsycream

Love him, love everything about him lol! He just makes me smile!!! Thank you


----------



## Grandma Jo

Oh my, he is so cute. Maybe he'll make a hobo picnic.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

KnottyMe said:


> Missed the picnic 'cause I hopped the wrong train and went to Timbuktu! I hate to miss free food.


Ahhh, sometimes we have to stop and ask for directions, still you made it. 
Love your bear. Great additions to all of him..


----------



## karwal

Hendrika said:


> Thank you Alyson for putting this together and thank you Pat (aka Gypsycream) for your wonderful pattern. I know how I am going to be spending my day.
> 
> Here are my invitees:
> 
> Roxanne and Ming-Ling.
> 
> I used Red Heart Foxy, Phentex Eyelash and Bernat Satin.


Just too cute


----------



## helenlou

Love the hobo bear. Great idea.


----------



## karwal

These are so adorable. I love them


----------



## gotridge

KnottyMe said:


> Missed the picnic 'cause I hopped the wrong train and went to Timbuktu! I hate to miss free food.


Adorable.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

He's adorable, and so is your caption!


KnottyMe said:


> Missed the picnic 'cause I hopped the wrong train and went to Timbuktu! I hate to miss free food.


----------



## nanaof3

KnottyMe said:


> Missed the picnic 'cause I hopped the wrong train and went to Timbuktu! I hate to miss free food.


OH~MY~GOSH....he is tooo cute! Im so glad he made it!! :thumbup:


----------



## K. Bauer

butterweed said:


> Oh, is your little hobo every cute! Love his eyebrows & tongue.
> 
> Mine missed the picnic too but I've got another one on the needles I'm going to give moving arms & legs.
> 
> Robin in MA


So would you share how you do that, and Thank You

Knottyme: your hobo bear is real cute. Thank goodness he was able to catch a return train. ha. so cute.


----------



## LindY G

Must be a hemale, never ask for dirctions..lol
He's adorable, love what you did with him.
Hugs 4 u & him


----------



## birsss

He is so sweet.


----------



## Marge in MI

darling bear, he generates smiles


----------



## judeb

Bit late but Horace would like to join! Just wondering if he will need a hoodie..


----------



## lulu11

horace and hobo bear are soooo cute great jobs


----------



## karwal

Bought my pattern today, and starting with the body. I'm so excited. I'm using a rust color angora, maybe I should have re-thought that for my first one. Well, will be surprised to see him when he's done.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Ohhhhhhhhhh, I can't wait to see this guy/gal.


karwal said:


> Bought my pattern today, and starting with the body. I'm so excited. I'm using a rust color angora, maybe I should have re-thought that for my first one. Well, will be surprised to see him when he's done.


----------



## nanaof3

karwal said:


> Bought my pattern today, and starting with the body. I'm so excited. I'm using a rust color angora, maybe I should have re-thought that for my first one. Well, will be surprised to see him when he's done.


I cant wait either...I bet they your buddy bear is going to be very cute..which bear are you creating??


----------



## lifeline

I've finally made a sweater for my Teddy.
It's got Australian colours on the back and English on the front. It's going to my great niece in Australia. She has an English cricket fan for a Dad, so thought he would like it.


----------



## Dornar

Here is my fifth bear in the Need a Hug style but...a panda!
Only addition needed was the choice of colors and the addition of a black patch across the back between the shoulders. My GD is a nut about black and white stuffed animals so this was a special order for her. A Pal bear for her original Violette.


----------



## lulu11

very cute great job love it


----------



## nanaof3

Blossoms sister Sherbert has finally arrived....Blossom couldnt wait to bring her to the picnic..


----------



## KnottyMe

Dornar, you do great work.

Nanaof3, you do too, and I love the way the ears look.


----------



## nanaof3

KnottyMe said:


> Dornar, you do great work.
> 
> Nanaof3, you do too, and I love the way the ears look.


Thanks you so much..it was a lot of fun...
Dianna


----------



## kjs

Today I downloaded this teddy bear pattern from Craftsy. My question is about the construction of this bear. I tried to get the free download information, however, I do not get any audio, (not sure there is any), as well as no written instructions to read. Can anyone help me understand this better? Thanks, kjs


----------



## Grandma Jo

There are free instructions on putting the bears together. Go to http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/510881. I believe it is on the page that comes up. There are pictures and it is one of them. Click on it and you can print the instructions. There are several free patterns there too.


----------



## Gypsycream

lifeline said:


> I've finally made a sweater for my Teddy.
> It's got Australian colours on the back and English on the front. It's going to my great niece in Australia. She has an English cricket fan for a Dad, so thought he would like it.


Love your bear!!! so soft and cuddly. Laughing at the cricket jumper, very diplomatic. Being a cricket fan myself I completely understand lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Dornar said:


> Here is my fifth bear in the Need a Hug style but...a panda!
> Only addition needed was the choice of colors and the addition of a black patch across the back between the shoulders. My GD is a nut about black and white stuffed animals so this was a special order for her. A Pal bear for her original Violette.


Lovely panda, how clever to do it in two colours like this. Did you do patches for his eyes or work out the colour work?

He's adorable and I'm sure your Granddaughter will love him.


----------



## Gypsycream

nanaof3 said:


> Blossoms sister Sherbert has finally arrived....Blossom couldnt wait to bring her to the picnic..


Love these two sisters Nanaof3


----------



## alysonclark

Brilliant ladies keep these bears coming ,the picnic can go on forever !! 

Dornar I love your panda ,that little face is so sweet .

Nanaof3 Brilliant job ,you will have 2 very happy GD


----------



## Dornar

Gypsycream - Did you do patches for his eyes or work out the colour work?

I did color work. Please don't laugh, but I watched the Kung Fu Panda II movie to get placement/shaping ideas. Then I looked at real panda photos on Google Images. From these I saw the natural eye shadow shape (not far off from the animated version, lol). 

And I discovered the special black portion at the top of the back between the shoulders. For that I used a patch (I went for the easiest solution).

Everything else is standard Need-a-hug style. I just love this pattern.


----------



## nanaof3

Dornar said:


> Gypsycream - Did you do patches for his eyes or work out the colour work?
> 
> I did color work. Please don't laugh, but I watched the Kung Fu Panda II movie to get placement/shaping ideas. Then I looked at real panda photos on Google Images. From these I saw the natural eye shadow shape (not far off from the animated version, lol).
> 
> And I discovered the special black portion at the top of the back between the shoulders. For that I used a patch (I went for the easiest solution).
> 
> Everything else is standard Need-a-hug style. I just love this pattern.


Good thinking girlfriend...
:thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Dornar said:


> Gypsycream - Did you do patches for his eyes or work out the colour work?
> 
> I did color work. Please don't laugh, but I watched the Kung Fu Panda II movie to get placement/shaping ideas. Then I looked at real panda photos on Google Images. From these I saw the natural eye shadow shape (not far off from the animated version, lol).
> 
> And I discovered the special black portion at the top of the back between the shoulders. For that I used a patch (I went for the easiest solution).
> 
> Everything else is standard Need-a-hug style. I just love this pattern.


Your dedication is amazing. Think I would have done patches lol! Well done, your panda is really pretty with a sweet little face


----------



## ajcharb

I truly believe these bears are all just gorgeous! 
I cannot pick one as a favorite. Just love them all. I am only sorry that I cannot
make one.


----------



## kjs

When I click on that link the screen asks me for a name. Not familiar, so it won't open. Thanks for your reply. Can you tell me, do I sew the seams right sides together, turn the piece right side out and then stiff them? Any help is appreciated. kjs


----------



## Gypsycream

Try this one:


----------



## kjs

The picutres are great, but that doesn't help me with my construction questions. Thanks anyway. kjs


----------



## Gypsycream

kjs said:


> The picutres are great, but that doesn't help me with my construction questions. Thanks anyway. kjs


I've pm'd you


----------



## kjs

I got it, thanks!


----------



## jwilderj

OK you have me convinced. Where can I get the Gypsy Cream patterns?
I started with argyle socks and had never knitted a scarf until last year. I have never knitted a toy, but after 66 years of knitting I think it is about time. I love those bears.
jwj


----------



## peachy51

jwilderj said:


> OK you have me convinced. Where can I get the Gypsy Cream patterns?
> I started with argyle socks and had never knitted a scarf until last year. I have never knitted a toy, but after 66 years of knitting I think it is about time. I love those bears.
> jwj


You should be able to find all of the bear patterns on this page: http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/knitting/trending


----------



## nanaof3

jwilderj said:


> OK you have me convinced. Where can I get the Gypsy Cream patterns?
> I started with argyle socks and had never knitted a scarf until last year. I have never knitted a toy, but after 66 years of knitting I think it is about time. I love those bears.
> jwj


Go to Craftsy.com.. :thumbup:..she has a few bears now...now you have to make a choice..lol


----------



## Gundi2

All the Bears are beautiful, love every one. some day soon I have to make my own instead of drooling over all the others.


----------



## karwal

Gypsycream said:


> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has been removed and can no longer be seen


----------



## rhyleysgranny

What a grand collection of wee bears. They are so cute. Great pics too. Well done everyone :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn4

lifeline said:


> Here is my bear. He (she?) is made with Sirdar Snuggly Tiny Tots and a regular dk white.
> I think I should have used a 4ply for the contrast so his nose wasn't so big and make him look like a fox.
> Love all the bears already at the picnic.
> He should go off to Australia. He was made for my great niece. I'm not sure I am happy enough for that to happen.


 :thumbup: Ur's is so cute. Hope you do send her on.She (gr. niece ) will be so happy w/ her special bear. That is wht I have always loved, when some thing turns out different, making it vy special OR 1 of a kind.
'>'
\/


----------



## carolyn4

Gundi2 said:


> All the Bears are beautiful, love every one. some day soon I have to make my own instead of drooling over all the others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Ditto for me also.
They are all beautiful, thanks every one for sharing !


----------



## watsie

This has been awesome to say the least. I was going to post a picture of my bears as this is the first time this has come up for me to see but it wound not let me post any pictures.
My avitar is the bear that is traveling the world though the forum. To see what that bear is up to and to follow its travels here is the site. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html
Ok I had to post first to get the attachment so here are my bears for the picnic.


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh its so nice that someone has found this thread again and bumped it up, it was such a fun day. Do you remember the forum went down that day and I was worried it may be all the photos we were loading at the time lol!

Your bears are lovely Watsie, so pleased they could join the picnic this time


----------



## watsie

Gypsycream said:


> Oh its so nice that someone has found this thread again and bumped it up, it was such a fun day. Do you remember the forum went down that day and I was worried it may be all the photos we were loading at the time lol!
> 
> Your bears are lovely Watsie, so pleased they could join the picnic this time


Thank You. We all love your beautiful patterns.


----------



## Ronie

I too am glad someone found the post and bumped it up... I do remember that day Gypsycream... and all the fun we had making your bears. I still have mine and he looks great in my new guest room


----------



## Ronie

I too am glad someone found the post and bumped it up... I do remember that day Gypsycream... and all the fun we had making your bears. I still have mine and he looks great in my new guest room


----------



## Marilyn K.

Hi KP Friends,
Have a really dumb question here; maybe two really dumb questions. I just printed out my pattern for Need A Hug Bear. For some reason I am not seeing directions for what yarn to use??? That is question 1. Question 2 is that I also down loaded the free instructions for putting the Bear together except these instructions say they are for Cuddly Bear. Are the instructions generic [meaning are the instructions for Cuddly Bear the same ones I would use for Huggable Bear?]

Thank you for your patience with me. I am in a whole new element here! But I do so love these Bears! I also want to do some Bunnies but first I will master the Bear! lol

Again Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Gypsycream

Hello Marilyn thank you for purchasing Needs a Hug Bear 

I don't state a brand of yarn simply because I'm in the UK and these patterns are sold all over the world, what I can get the US sometimes can't and visa versa  Any eyelash or faux fur yarn is suitable. I've heard of Red Heart Fun Fur and I believe Lion Brand also does one. I personally use Yarn Paradise Eyelash Yarn, they are based in Turkey but ship worldwide very quickly.

And yes this series of bears is generic so I only did one step by step guide which will cover Needs a Hug bear.

Please email or pm me if I can be of future help.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Marilyn K.said "I just printed out my pattern for Need A Hug Bear. For some reason I am not seeing directions for what yarn to use???"

The bears are made with all kinds of yarn. Eyelash is a popular one and fun fur is another but it does not matter. You are in a very friendly element, enjoy.


----------



## Lynda from Watford

What fun to see this again. It remined me how far I've come with my knitting. The bears I posted were the first two I made and I was so thrilled with them as I had only just taken up knitting again after a 20 year pause. I found KP cos I googled a query and the rest, as they say, is history. Thanks to the help of too many to name I'm now knitting all sorts of things, including lace, but most importantly I can make Pat's amaziang animals quite well now!


----------



## Ronie

Lynda from Watford said:


> What fun to see this again. It remined me how far I've come with my knitting. The bears I posted were the first two I made and I was so thrilled with them as I had only just taken up knitting again after a 20 year pause. I found KP cos I googled a query and the rest, as they say, is history. Thanks to the help of too many to name I'm now knitting all sorts of things, including lace, but most importantly I can make Pat's amaziang animals quite well now!


Our stories are very simular.... and it brings to mind how far I have come too... I have never been afraid to try new things but I never in my wildest imagination when we were doing this 'Teddy Bears Picnic' did I think I would be knitting like I do now... I have lots to learn still but it boggles my mind as to how far I have come


----------



## Grandma Jo

You can use whatever weight yarn you want on the Teddy Bears. That determines how big or small they will end up. The bear in my avatar was knitted with Bernat Pipsqueak and is bigger. Really the yarn is up to you. They all turn out adorable. Gypsycream's patterns are easy to follow and I have never seen any animal stuffed toys that are as cute and loveable as hers are.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Marilyn K.said "I just printed out my pattern for Need A Hug Bear. For some reason I am not seeing directions for what yarn to use???"
> 
> The bears are made with all kinds of yarn. Eyelash is a popular one and fun fur is another but it does not matter. You are in a very friendly element, enjoy.


Thank you!!! Thank you all for your help!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K.

watsie said:


> This has been awesome to say the least. I was going to post a picture of my bears as this is the first time this has come up for me to see but it wound not let me post any pictures.
> My avitar is the bear that is traveling the world though the forum. To see what that bear is up to and to follow its travels here is the site. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html
> Ok I had to post first to get the attachment so here are my bears for the picnic.


Yup! It was the Teddy Bear Tea Party that finally made me say I just can't wait any longer I must make one of these precious Bears!


----------



## Marilyn K.

watsie said:


> This has been awesome to say the least. I was going to post a picture of my bears as this is the first time this has come up for me to see but it wound not let me post any pictures.
> My avitar is the bear that is traveling the world though the forum. To see what that bear is up to and to follow its travels here is the site. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html
> Ok I had to post first to get the attachment so here are my bears for the picnic.


Yup! It was the Teddy Bear Tea Party that finally made me say I just can't wait any longer I must make one of these precious Bears!


----------



## RosD

Beautiful bears everyone. Thanks to Pat (Gypsycream) for her gorgeous and very well written patterns. I've knitted lots of Huggable bears, here's a few. ????


----------



## Gypsycream

RosD said:


> Beautiful bears everyone. Thanks to Pat (Gypsycream) for her gorgeous and very well written patterns. I've knitted lots of Huggable bears, here's a few. ????


Ros your bears are always the sweetest with their perfectly adorable faces ???? I do hope the have a thread of their own, so they can be admired ????


----------



## chris kelly

Ros I agree with Pat. Have you got a thread for them. Show them off because they are lovely. Also thank you for bringing up this lovely topic again. It was stated by our wonderful, now sadly deceased, Alyson Clark.


----------



## Nanamel14

Love love all the bears


----------



## Nanamel14

Love love all the bears


----------



## lizcrafts

Lovely to see this thread still going, but very sad to hear that Alyson has since passed away.
Liz


----------



## tdorminey

Thank you for bringing up a treasured memory - my mother used to sing this song to me, many times when I was a very small child.


----------



## collectordolls

I think it would be great if we started a new link with all the items made with GypsyCream patterns. I cannot post pictures but I really love looking at everyone's beautiful creations


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Thank you! This is a delightful post.


----------



## TammyK

collectordolls said:


> I think it would be great if we started a new link with all the items made with GypsyCream patterns. I cannot post pictures but I really love looking at everyone's beautiful creations


You should check out the Poppet's Kindergarten thread: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287239-1.html


----------



## Gypsycream

TammyK said:


> You should check out the Poppet's Kindergarten thread: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287239-1.html


lol do you know I'd completely forgotten about that. Thank you for the reminder :sm02:


----------

